# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul drinks Fiji water

## The One

I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.

I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.

----------


## humanic

Can we get this information into one of the slimjims?  People need to know this or they won't accept Ron Paul's message! :P

I always get "What's his stance on the Patriot Act?  What's his foreign policy?  What's his bottled water brand loyalty?"

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

Maybe he just drinks whatever his staffers grab at 7/11?

----------


## BuddyRey

*  Added to my grocery list!!!

Anyone know if Fiji is fluoridated?

----------


## The One

> Maybe he just drinks whatever his staffers grab at 7/11?


Dude, I said I'm sick.  Don't rain on my parade.

----------


## uncle saddam

Or cspan could have provided it.

----------


## Austin

> Maybe he just drinks whatever his staffers grab at 7/11?


Nah, not just anybody drinks Fiji. Typically those concerned with health and the purity of their water drink Fiji. It's pretty expensive, too.

Unfortunately, it does have flouride.. Though, they don't add in it, it's all natural.

----------


## SirNim

I discovered FIJI water 8 years ago, in the year 2000, at a gas station in Hollywood, California.  Bought it 'cause of the square bottle.  Searched it down in local supermarkets for years after due to the really distinctive taste.

FIJI — The best water on Earth!®

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I used to drink it all the time.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

I'm ordering a case of it tomorrow.

----------


## pacelli

I like Penta water, it is very expensive but it is arsenic free, fluoride free, chromium 6 free, chlorine free, MTBE free, and is purified by reserve osmosis/deionization with USP medicinal-grade oxygen.  You can really taste the difference.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm super-excited about trying it now!  Hehe...sounds kinda silly to be excited about trying out a new brand of bottled water to most people, but I'm an H2O nut and drink the stuff like it's going out of style.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I like Poland Springs

----------


## The One

> I like Penta water, it is very expensive but it is arsenic free, fluoride free, chromium 6 free, chlorine free, MTBE free, and is purified by reserve osmosis/deionization with USP medicinal-grade oxygen.  You can really taste the difference.



What are you, a Penta salesman???

----------


## DianaJ

> I discovered FIJI water 8 years ago, in the year 2000, at a gas station in Hollywood, California.  Bought it 'cause of the square bottle.  Searched it down in local supermarkets for years after due to the *really distinctive taste*.
> 
> FIJI  The best water on Earth!®


Pure water has a taste?

----------


## DianaJ

> I like Penta water, it is very expensive but it is arsenic free, fluoride free, chromium 6 free, chlorine free, MTBE free, and is purified by reserve osmosis/deionization with USP medicinal-grade oxygen.  You can really taste the difference.


I wouldn't say that Penta water is free of any of those. I'd say 99.9% free, but not 100% free.

Just drink distilled water. It's cheap and tastes like nothing.

Edit: Seems like Penta water is only expensive through marketing, not quality -> http://www.chem1.com/CQ/pentabunk.html

----------


## familydog

Great minds drink alike!

----------


## pacelli

> What are you, a Penta salesman???


   No, but if I were I'd probably be making more than I do as a psychologist

----------


## The One

> Pure water has a taste?



I think maybe it's the texture that makes it unique.  It's really "soft"...if that makes sense.  I think maybe you could also say it has the tiniest bit of sweetness to it, I mean the tiniest bit.

----------


## The One

> Great minds drink alike!



Good one.

----------


## yaz

i bought fiji water once, because i think it tastes better, while i was with a church on a trip.  they all made fun of me for paying a little more for it.

----------


## Wyurm

> I wouldn't say that Penta water is free of any of those. I'd say 99.9% free, but not 100% free.
> 
> Just drink distilled water. It's cheap and tastes like nothing.
> 
> Edit: Seems like Penta water is only expensive through marketing, not quality -> http://www.chem1.com/CQ/pentabunk.html


That's what I do, I distill my own water and wouldn't have it any other way.

Just a note on this thread, I'll bet Fiji sees a notable increase in water sales. There are alot of companies that could be taking serious advantage of Ron Paul's marketability. I find it interesting that they would be willing to give up a profit boost to stubbornly ignore him.

I hope Fiji takes note. Maybe they could even put Dr. Paul's face on some bottles

----------


## lasenorita

Woo!  Ron Paul brand endorsement. Fiji water: Crisp. Refreshing. And only ever-so-slightly poisonous...

----------


## DianaJ

> That's what I do, I distill my own water and wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Just a note on this thread, I'll bet Fiji sees a notable increase in water sales. There are alot of companies that could be taking serious advantage of Ron Paul's marketability. I find it interesting that they would be willing to give up a profit boost to stubbornly ignore him.
> 
> I hope Fiji takes note. Maybe they could even put Dr. Paul's face on some bottles


What do you use to distill your water?

Do you find it cheaper than buying an 18L jug of distilled water?

----------


## pacelli

> Woo!  Ron Paul brand endorsement. Fiji water: Crisp. Refreshing. And only ever-so-slightly poisonous...


Whoa!

Cleveland officials retaliate by running tests revealing that Fiji bottled water contains 6.3 micrograms of arsenic per liter, while the city's tap water has none.

Fiji counters by saying its own tests found less than 2 micrograms per liter.

----------


## Acidlump

How can he call himself a conservative and buy the most expensive water? /sarcasm because I like Fiji

----------


## Agent CSL

Wow. They could make a lot of money by having Ron do a commercial. Ahahaa. Rofl. =]

----------


## homah

I likey tap water.

----------


## theantirobot

What a blatant and pointless waist of resources.  The folks at fiji ship their plastic bottles over from china, fill them with water, and ship them to America.  Just drink filtered tap water, and save some gas.

----------


## therealjjj77

> I like Penta water, it is very expensive but it is arsenic free, fluoride free, chromium 6 free, chlorine free, MTBE free, and is purified by reserve osmosis/deionization with USP medicinal-grade oxygen.  You can really taste the difference.


Aquafina and Dasani are also cleaned by RO.  I used to test water and I only like water cleaned by RO now.  =P

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I'm buying some Fiji stock.

----------


## Wyurm

> What do you use to distill your water?
> 
> Do you find it cheaper than buying an 18L jug of distilled water?


A relatively cheapish water distiller (all steel interior).

It's about the same as buying bottled distilled water, maybe a bit less after 2 years. It costs about 1 dollar for a gallon of distilled water here. So at a about 1.5 gallons a day, I'd say it should be paying for itself in about 2 years, not including electricity costs. The benefits are that I use a glass caraffe so It doesn't sit in plastic after distilling unlike the bottled variety. In addition to that, I'm doing it so I know exactly how it was distilled, that it was actually distilled, and I know that it was bottled into glass jugs that were stored in clean conditions. 

Little to no flouride, mercury, lead, micro-organisms, etc... and no parabens (plastic additive). So at least I can rest assured that my water won't contribute to holes in my brain, plaques on my brain and heart, diseases, OD of estrogen compounds. My next goal is to get a house with a decent bit of land so I can grow my own food and create my own electricity. Eventually I hope to be 100% self-sufficient.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I drink pig's blood

----------


## shida

I can't believe 167 people have clicked on this thread, and now it's 168. We're all obssesed with this guy, even down to the water he drinks.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## teleomorph

FIJI is disgusting.   In my chemistry class we extracted all the impurities of various bottled waters, pond water and river water.   FIJI was by far the most contaminated, even more than the pond water.  The cheapest (local) bottled water was the cleanest.

----------


## The One

> FIJI is disgusting.   In my chemistry class we extracted all the impurities of various bottled waters, pond water and river water.   FIJI was by far the most contaminated, even more than the pond water.  The cheapest (local) bottled water was the cleanest.



More than pond water???  I call bull-$#@!.

----------


## The One

> Every hotel that I have ever stayed in...  has a bottle of Fiji sitting on top of the TV for the guest.


I travel frequently for my job, and I have never noticed such a phenomenon.  I see various brands of water, if any water at all.

----------


## Mystile

I'm a fan of tap water myself.

----------


## ForTheRevolution

fiji water is actually a big waste. 

theres a study about a year ago explaining how much co2 is released because of just one bottle of fiji water. Bottled water is a huge waste, drink tap. Its saves money and is much better for the enviro...

----------


## polexi

I drink the stuff too. Mmmm.

----------


## ionlyknowy

bump

----------


## Joseph Hart

Its proof that hes for foreign trade!

----------


## dt_

Fiji water tastes great!  But it's also more expensive than many other water bottle brands... is this where our contributions are going?!

----------


## Drknows

> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.


Ahhh please dont start thinking like Obama supporters.  Obama is pretty hes about change.

----------


## The One

> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.


Self-bumping because I think it's hilarious that the lamest thread I've ever started has gotten more views than any other thread I've ever created.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

It's funny, in Fiji, they drink New Zealand water, in the US the drink Fiji water, in New Zealand we drink, New Zealand water.  Ever BEEN to Fiji? I have, and you won't catch me drinking Fiji water.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Cindy

> *  Added to my grocery list!!!
> 
> Anyone know if Fiji is fluoridated?


No it is not!!! It's the only water I drink to because it is about as naturally awesome as we can get this days. 

It comes from ancient volcanic aquifers and is bottled at the spring. Pure, with all the minerals we need from water and also naturally has silica to make it silky smooth and easy to drink.

Google it. Fiji water rocks!!!

And yes people, stay far away from flouride and flouridated water. That stuff has a toxicity level between that of arsenic and lead. It's a toxic waste by product of mining phospherous for fertilizers. To keep from polluting our streams, lakes, rivers and oceans with it, they decided to put it in products we consume so our livers will act as the toxic waste dump for it. 

Research the hazards and history of it.

For your teeth, use a calcium fortified toothpaste instead. JASON makes a good one.

----------


## crink

... I'm thirsty

----------


## constituent

frankly, i need all the fluoride i can get.

i've recently switched back to tap.

----------


## Cindy

> frankly, i need all the fluoride i can get.
> 
> i've recently switched back to tap.


Take calcium with vitamin D instead. the D helps the body assimilate the calcium better. 

Flouride has been shown to rot teeth.

Please research it.

----------


## constituent

> Take calcium with vitamin D instead. the D helps the body assimilate the calcium better. 
> 
> Flouride has been shown to rot teeth.
> 
> Please research it.


i was referring to the apathy it's alleged to cause.

my teeth are fine.

----------


## kutibah

I have a feeling Fiji Water stocks will rise Monday thanks to this post :P

Haha...but yeah I love Fiji Water. Don't always get it though because it is generally more expensive.

----------


## Wyurm

> frankly, i need all the fluoride i can get.
> 
> i've recently switched back to tap.


I see. Appearantly you just saw Hillary on TV again and are trying to obliterate the image from your head?

----------


## Joe3113

> Or cspan could have provided it.


I wouldn't be trusting any water he is given by the media. Not even C-SPAN.

----------


## Steve4RP

Finally a decent point I can disagree fully with RP...I'm a Brita Water man!

----------


## leipo

> The manufacture and transport of one kilogram bottle of Fiji water consumes 26.88 kilograms of water (7.1 gallons) .849 Kilograms of fossil fuel (one litre or .26 gal) and emitted 562 grams of Greenhouse Gases (1.2 pounds). 
> 
> Twenty-six times as much water used to make it than you actually drink. As much fuel to make it as there is water in the bottle.


Why anyone would want to buy this is beyond me. The profit margin is ridiculously high aswell.

----------


## humanic

> _And yes people, stay far away from flouride and flouridated water. That stuff has a toxicity level between that of arsenic and lead. It's a toxic waste by product of mining phospherous for fertilizers. To keep from polluting our streams, lakes, rivers and oceans with it, they decided to put it in products we consume so our livers will act as the toxic waste dump for it. 
> 
> Research the hazards and history of it.
> 
> For your teeth, use a calcium fortified toothpaste instead. JASON makes a good one._


Cindy is right.  PLEASE watch this short (29 min) documentary about flouride:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0

----------


## Bruce4Ron

> I'm ordering a case of it tomorrow.



Save the money you were going to spend on a case of friggen ..... water...... and gve it to the campaign

----------


## MadTheologian

You sad, sad fanboys.  You'd even buy the fricken' Speed Stick so you can smell like FREEDOM!!1!

----------


## sharedvoice

Whatever he's drinking, it sure works. Unlike the Jesus juice Huckleberry swallows down his nose.

----------


## The One

> Finally a decent point I can disagree fully with RP...I'm a Brita Water man!



Benedict Arnold.

----------


## Soccrmastr

Heh, nice find! Maybe Fiji can endorse Paul, put his pic on all their labels lol!?

----------


## Acidlump

> You sad, sad fanboys.  You'd even buy the fricken' Speed Stick so you can smell like FREEDOM!!1!


Ron Paul uses Speed Stick? Which scent? I Assume I can go ick some up at walmart right now.

----------


## shida

> Self-bumping because I think it's hilarious that the lamest thread I've ever started has gotten more views than any other thread I've ever created.


Unbelievable. Almost 2000 views. I'm going to bump it, lets see if we can get a few more.

----------


## krott5333

> Nah, not just anybody drinks Fiji. Typically those concerned with health and the purity of their water drink Fiji. It's pretty expensive, too.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does have flouride.. Though, they don't add in it, it's all natural.


Is there an aluminum production plant located near the spring?

----------


## krott5333

I have well water, its pretty tastey. 

As far as bottled water, I like Voss because the bottle reminds me of the TGRI ooze containers in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

----------


## chilledfresh

This is a mindless thread... and I drink water from an under-cabinet purification system...

bump

----------


## Wyurm

> I have well water, its pretty tastey. 
> 
> As far as bottled water, I like Voss because the bottle reminds me of the TGRI ooze containers in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


lol, I bought quite a few bottles of VOSS just for the bottle. It really is a nice glass bottle and they have plenty of different sizes.

----------


## Agent CSL

I'm still laughing at this thread. XD 
Hah.

----------


## dvictr

im sure someone just handed him that

----------


## The One

> im sure someone just handed him that



You don't understand how these things work when you're a big-shot like RP.  He tells his staff, "In the greenroom, prior to my speech, I want 3 bottles of Fiji water in the 12 oz. size.  I want the temperature of that water to be exactly 38 degrees Fahrenheit, exactly 38 degrees.  I also want a bowl of M&M's, but remove all the yellow ones.  I abhore the yellow ones, and I will not tolerate them in my bowl.  Also make sure to bring 4 humidifiers, one for each corner of the room.  Dry air is hell on my complexion."

----------


## risiusj

> You don't understand how these things work when you're a big-shot like RP.  He tells his staff, "In the greenroom, prior to my speech, I want 3 bottles of Fiji water in the 12 oz. size.  I want the temperature of that water to be exactly 38 degrees Fahrenheit, exactly 38 degrees.  I also want a bowl of M&M's, but remove all the yellow ones.  I abhore the yellow ones, and I will not tolerate them in my bowl.  Also make sure to bring 4 humidifiers, one for each corner of the room.  Dry air is hell on my complexion."


Sounds exactly like Dr. Paul.

----------


## K1RBY

he would get more votes if he switched to VOSS

----------


## rprprs

> How can he call himself a conservative and buy the most expensive water?


This is so silly.  Ron was drinking tap water from home.  EVERYBODY KNOWS that the MSM used "blue screen technology" to "paint in" that FIGI bottle.

----------


## dvictr

a private individual can spend his or her own money as they wish

----------


## thegr8drronpaul

> Cindy is right.  PLEASE watch this short (29 min) documentary about flouride:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0


See, Ron Paul will not only save our country, but also indirectly help with our tooth hygiene

----------


## leipo

I don't understand why fluoride is still in your drinking water. It has been outlawed here in the Netherlands.

----------


## Shink

> *  Added to my grocery list!!!
> 
> Anyone know if Fiji is fluoridated?


Fiji is ACTUAL spring water from...Mount Fiji.  It's not flouridated.  I believe the existence of Fiji water for sale is causing a shortage in a big way there.  So DRINK UP, GREEDY!  LOL

----------


## InLoveWithRon

So Paul gets his smart brains from the water?

----------


## The One

> Unbelievable. Almost 2000 views. I'm going to bump it, lets see if we can get a few more.



I will not let you die, my precious Fiji water thread.

----------


## AmyPA

$7.50 a bottle at the Fountainebleau Miami Beach. 

$6 a bottle on Paradise Beach in Cozumel. 

$8 a bottle at the Hotel Gansevoort in NYC. 


It always amazes me what they charge for water in some places.

----------


## MadTheologian

> $7.50 a bottle at the Fountainebleau Miami Beach. 
> 
> $6 a bottle on Paradise Beach in Cozumel. 
> 
> $8 a bottle at the Hotel Gansevoort in NYC. 
> 
> 
> It always amazes me what they charge for water in some places.


We were at the Fontainebleau...and we ended up going to the Walgreens on Arthur Godfrey Rd and purchased some cheap water.   

The rooms are overrated, but the staff were very nice.  Did ya dine downstairs with the pink neon lights?  It screamed Miami Vice!

----------


## kyleAF

Personality cult...

...nah!

----------


## Cleaner44

FIJI Water is truly natural artesian water. And, of the top ten bottled waters sold in the United States, FIJI Water is the only water originating from an artesian source.

----------


## ultimaonliner

+1 to the guy who distills his own water

You can also double-distill water (i.e. ddH2O) as they frequently will use this when performing certain biomedial research experiments requiring perfectly pure water.

----------


## The One

> I will not let you die, my precious Fiji water thread.



CPR....mouth-to-mouth......

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

I buy distilled because on top of it containing zero fluoride, I need uncontaminated water to manufacture my colloidal silver. 

Anyone who promotes drinking tap water either doesn't know what's in it, or believes the BS that it prevents cavities.

People absorb much more fluoride from a hot bath than from simply ingesting it. Via the skin and the lungs. More people should know this. I've thought of putting up "Google: Fluoride and Hitler" signs next to the Dannon Fluoride on the Go TM water. In my mind there's nothing more evil than marketing toxic waste to children.

----------


## thuja

> I buy distilled because on top of it containing zero fluoride, I need uncontaminated water to manufacture my colloidal silver. 
> 
> Anyone who promotes drinking tap water either doesn't know what's in it, or believes the BS that it prevents cavities.
> 
> People absorb much more fluoride from a hot bath than from simply ingesting it. Via the skin and the lungs. More people should know this. I've thought of putting up "Google: Fluoride and Hitler" signs next to the Dannon Fluoride on the Go TM water. In my mind there's nothing more evil than marketing toxic waste to children.


not only this, but evidently tap water contains various medications that were flushed down the toilet and weren't removed before it comes out of the tap.

----------


## ultimaonliner

Although this thread started as kind of a joke, I'm beginning to see how our idiotic government agencies are now responsible for requiring fluoride in our drinking water.

Are these requirements done at a local, state, or federal level?

----------


## Geronimo

Good info here
http://www. <site down> .com/Lexicon/F/Fluoride.htm

----------


## Lou337

Sorry for spamming.

The RP newspapers that will go out to Super Tuesday driveways need funds right now you guys...only about $800-ish more to go. Improve our numbers for Super Tuesday! Right now!
$800-ish to go! Come on!

This will go out to many doorsteps!



http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=110782

Mods: Sorry for spamming, but I think it's important enough.

----------


## Basilieus

> *  Added to my grocery list!!!
> 
> Anyone know if Fiji is fluoridated?


It's probably one of the best waters you can buy.

----------


## Nyte

> It's probably one of the best waters you can buy.


lol.  How many times does someone have to say just buy distilled water?

Personally, I spent the money for an RO system.  

The downside? All other water tastes like crap now.

----------


## jjockers

> lol.  How many times does someone have to say just buy distilled water?
> 
> Personally, I spent the money for an RO system.  
> 
> The downside? All other water tastes like crap now.


We just bought ourselves an RO system as well - definitely looking forward to it!

----------


## luvthedoc08

wow we're running out of things to talk about lol

----------


## Cindy

> lol.  How many times does someone have to say just buy distilled water?
> 
> Personally, I spent the money for an RO system.  
> 
> The downside? All other water tastes like crap now.


True that distilled water and RO water are free of toxic chemicals you don't want to be ingesting and it's better then tap water for sure. However, they are not the same as spring water which is what our bodies were designed to drink. *High alkalinity* is key and you only get that from mineral waters.

This book is priceless and then some for those really concerned about health, keeping disease free and that may want to learn more on the downsides of Distilled water and RO water, as well as other crap being put into our food and water and loads of valuable stuff I wish I would've known about from day one in life.


The Tao of Detox by Daniel Reid
http://www.amazon.com/Tao-Detox-Natu.../dp/0743232100

What good is freedom and prosperity if you are in poor health or dead?

----------


## rats

> FIJI Water is truly natural artesian water. And, of the top ten bottled waters sold in the United States, FIJI Water is the only water originating from an artesian source.


I am from and living in Fiji and when I get sick I drink Fiji Water as our tap water is fluoridated

The main issue people have with Fiji water is the energy it takes to deliver it to other countries. But in terms of being a natural water, the water is sourced many miles from the closest town in an island that is in the middle of the pacific with heavy tropical rainfall.


Ron Paul supporter From Fiji that has been lurking for the past few months

----------


## RickyJ

> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.


You drank too much Fiji water? I don't know if I want to drink water that makes people sick.

----------


## RlxdN10sity

I can't believe this thread has had such a run.

----------


## Shink

You guys need to wikipedia fluoridation, copy/paste the scientific compound name and google its MSDS data.  You'll find it's utter poison.

----------


## The One

> CPR....mouth-to-mouth......



Nurse, get the paddles!!!!...........................Clear!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

Okay, I'm calling it.....time of death, 2:47 p.m.

Time to bury this thread in a shallow, unmarked grave.

I will miss you, my precious Fiji water thread.

----------


## sgrooms

Water fluoridation is the practice of adding fluoride compounds to water

Water purveyors typically add a fluoride in the form of sodium hexafluorosilicate or hexafluorosilicic acid

Some bottlers such as Dannon have begun adding fluoride to their water.


----------------------------------------------------

Hexafluorosilicic Acid MSDS


Toxicology

      Corrosive - causes burns. Harmful by ingestion, inhalation and through skin contact. May be fatal if swallowed. May cause serious eye damage.

----------


## sgrooms



----------


## austin4paul

If anyone has actually read this far in this post, then you have WAY too much time on your hands.  (Don't accuse me, I saw the thread title and knew this was a perfect place to put this request).

TEXAS will be voting on March 4th.  I'm in Austin (Travis County).  We have 217 precincts in Travis County and we now have 218 precinct leaders -- not quite coverage in every precinct, but we're double-teaming the important ones.  We have a structure in place to manage our voter ID efforts.  But we need help.

Austinites wrote thousands of letters to NH and Iowa.  We made phone calls.  We send our students to canvass.  Now we are turning to the rest of the nation and asking you to help us win Ron's HOME state.  So I'm calling this project HOMERun for Ron.

If you can help us make some non-advocacy voter-id phone calls to look for the already-existing RP supporters and undecided voters, please PM me.  If you can get your meet-up group to take on an entire precinct (about 2,000-2,500 voters) even better!  I need 200 people for this project == ASAP!

Lisa Mallory
Travis County Coordinator

----------


## The One

Hey, Jason and Freddy could come back to life for at least 10 different sequels.  Why not this thread?

----------


## m4ff3w

I just have a charcoal/RO filter under the sink....

----------


## ultimaonliner

I'll be ordering distilled water to be delivered to the home from now on.  It's been something I've been thinking about for a while.  Thanks to the anti-fluoride crowd in this thread, I've been convinced.

----------


## kgiese

Is there bottled water without labels?
H20 taste any different then H20?

What is your point?

----------


## JimInNY

This is sick. !2 pages on what water RP drinks? LMFAO!

----------


## The One

I want to reach 4,000 views with this goofy-ass thread......bump.

----------


## ultimaonliner

Try to find out if he drinks anything else besides Fiji water.  Does he drink soda?

----------


## The One

w00t!!!!!!!!  4,000-plus views on the Fiji water thread.  LMAO.....I post about something important and relevant and get 30 clicks, but Fiji water gets over 4,000....too crazy.

----------


## thoughtbombing

> I'll be ordering distilled water to be delivered to the home from now on.  It's been something I've been thinking about for a while.  Thanks to the anti-fluoride crowd in this thread, I've been convinced.


drinking only distilled water is terrible for you.

----------


## thoughtbombing

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search

no less than 5000 links to reasons why to not drink distilled only water

----------


## Luft97

This thread has been debunked..

----------


## The One

> This thread has been debunked..


Damn.

----------


## DahuiHeeNalu

I have always drank Fiji Water also

----------


## kigol

before rushing out and buying cases of Fiji water.. read this: http://www.boingboing.net/2007/07/02...es-to-bri.html

----------


## thoughtbombing

Whose Ron Paul... is he runnin for the President of Fiji?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I drink my own pee

----------


## The One

> I drink my own pee


I've often wondered what it's like to to drink your own pee.  Please elaborate.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I've often wondered what it's like to to drink your own pee.  Please elaborate.


Warm and salty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIjQHXOJklU

----------


## Kludge

> Warm and salty.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIjQHXOJklU


Lol... I remember watching that and shouting "WTF is wrong with you?!" at my TV.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Lol... I remember watching that and shouting "WTF is wrong with you?!" at my TV.


but...You need to keep those fluids going in  lol

----------


## Mesogen

> I'll be ordering distilled water to be delivered to the home from now on.  It's been something I've been thinking about for a while.  Thanks to the anti-fluoride crowd in this thread, I've been convinced.


DO NOT DRINK DISTILLED WATER

You'll flush away your electrolytes. You WILL feel like crap. You need minerals to be in your water. 

Drink spring water. Or get some heavy duty carbon filters and filter tap water.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Is Poland Springs good?

----------


## Mesogen

Don't know.

But here is their water analysis.

http://www.nestle-watersna.com/pdf/PS_BWFA_123106.pdf

Keep in mind that ANY water you drink will have this crap in it.

So it looks good to me. All the ND's mean not detected. Hmm, there's a little fluoride in spring water. 

And let me say that if you want to drink distilled water, put a little potassium sulfate (if you can find it, potassium can be dangerous)  and magnesium sulfate (epsom salt) in it. I mean, like a tiny sprinkle per gallon. That's all you need.

----------


## Mesogen

Has anyone ever been to Hot Springs, Arkansas? 

I think it's a really nice place and really pretty. Downtown they have hot spring water taps and you can draw from them for free. Just bring your container and fill it up. It comes out hot as hell and stays that way all day. It's really rich in minerals so it's really dense. Damn good water. makes you want to live there. There's only about 40,000 people in the town though.

----------


## The One

> Has anyone ever been to Hot Springs, Arkansas? 
> 
> I think it's a really nice place and really pretty. Downtown they have hot spring water taps and you can draw from them for free. Just bring your container and fill it up. It comes out hot as hell and stays that way all day. It's really rich in minerals so it's really dense. Damn good water. makes you want to live there. There's only about 40,000 people in the town though.


Been there several times on business.  It's a neat little town.  I stayed at some historic hotel where you can do the hot spring bath thing, but I never tried it.

----------


## The One

Another go-around for the Fiji water thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## clouds

I don't know what all has been said on this thread, but I don't like the fact that half of the fiji population doesn't have access to clean water, and we still bottle it up and ship it out by the boatload. Basically, we have more access to fiji's water than their own people do.

----------


## The One

> I don't know what all has been said on this thread, but I don't like the fact that half of the fiji population doesn't have access to clean water, and we still bottle it up and ship it out by the boatload. Basically, we have more access to fiji's water than their own people do.


Party-pooper.

----------


## clouds

I always have been suspicious of bottled water~

----------


## The One

> I always have been suspicious of bottled water~


I'm always suspicious of carnival workers.

----------


## Bold As Love

Very amusing thread!!

Someone posted that picture above...I was going to mention I thought I saw him drinking a bottle of water that day.

----------


## clouds

> I'm always suspicious of carnival workers.


I'm always suspicious of men in tights

----------


## The One

> I'm always suspicious of men in tights


I'm always suspicious of women with adam's apples!!

----------


## clouds

> I'm always suspicious of women with adam's apples!!


why would any women take poor adam's apples?

I'm always suspicious of women with too much makeup!

----------


## Mom4Ron

This thread is makin me thirsty.

----------


## The One

Bump.....going for 5,000 views on Ron Paul's bottled water preference.

----------


## The One

C'mon....show the Fiji water some love.

----------


## The One

Anybody care to read about RP's fluid intake????

----------


## The One

Boards are a little slow....looks like it's time to break out the ole Fiji water thread again.  Bwahahahahaha!!!!!

C'mon guys....get it to 5,000 views.  I just gotta see this pointless, dumbass thread reach 5,000 views before I die.

----------


## Cowlesy

hmm.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Boards are a little slow....looks like it's time to break out the ole Fiji water thread again.  Bwahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> C'mon guys....get it to 5,000 views.  I just gotta see this pointless, dumbass thread reach 5,000 views before I die.


I was wondering why this had so many views...

----------


## The One

> hmm.


What does this mean?  Did I do something wrong?

----------


## Cowlesy

> I was wondering why this had so many views...


I hope it dies --- but, we're nice here and allow a lot of posting-freedom.  If it goes into a new debate, so be it!

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Boards are a little slow....looks like it's time to break out the ole Fiji water thread again.  Bwahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> C'mon guys....get it to 5,000 views.  I just gotta see this pointless, dumbass thread reach 5,000 views before I die.


Well you reached it.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Well you reached it.


almost at least.

----------


## Tom228

It's just water...

----------


## The One

bump

----------


## The One

bump for hydration

----------


## Zippyjuan

I find it interesting that we send waste plastic to China who turns it into plastic bottles which are then sent to Fiji, filled with water and sent back to us where we pay more than the price of gas to drink.  It is easier to find good Fiji water here than it is to find it in Fiji. How's that for ironic? 
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/...tml?page=0%2C1



> And in Fiji, a state-of-the-art factory spins out more than a million bottles a day of the hippest bottled water on the U.S. market today, while more than half the people in Fiji do not have safe, reliable drinking water. Which means it is easier for the typical American in Beverly Hills or Baltimore to get a drink of safe, pure, refreshing Fiji water than it is for most people in Fiji.


From further in the article,



> The label on a bottle of Fiji Water says "from the islands of Fiji." Journey to the source of that water, and you realize just how extraordinary that promise is. From New York, for instance, it is an 18-hour plane ride west and south (via Los Angeles) almost to Australia, and then a four-hour drive along Fiji's two-lane King's Highway. 
> 
> Every bottle of Fiji Water goes on its own version of this trip, in reverse, although by truck and ship. In fact, since the plastic for the bottles is shipped to Fiji first, the bottles' journey is even longer. Half the wholesale cost of Fiji Water is transportation--which is to say, it costs as much to ship Fiji Water across the oceans and truck it to warehouses in the United States than it does to extract the water and bottle it. 
> 
> That is not the only environmental cost embedded in each bottle of Fiji Water. The Fiji Water plant is a state-of-the-art facility that runs 24 hours a day. That means it requires an uninterrupted supply of electricity--something the local utility structure cannot support. So the factory supplies its own electricity, with three big generators running on diesel fuel. The water may come from "one of the last pristine ecosystems on earth," as some of the labels say, but out back of the bottling plant is a less pristine ecosystem veiled with a diesel haze. 
> 
> Each water bottler has its own version of this oxymoron: that something as pure and clean as water leaves a contrail. 
> 
> [skip some more]
> Of course, the irony of shipping a precious product from a country without reliable water service is hard to avoid. This spring, typhoid from contaminated drinking water swept one of Fiji's islands, sickening dozens of villagers and killing at least one. Fiji Water often quietly supplies emergency drinking water in such cases. The reality is, if Fiji Water weren't tapping its aquifer, the underground water would slide into the Pacific Ocean, somewhere just off the coast. But the corresponding reality is, someone else--the Fijian government, an NGO--could be tapping that supply and sending it through a pipe to villagers who need it. Fiji Water has, in fact, done just that, to some degree--20 water projects in the five nearby villages. Indeed, Roll has reinvested every dollar of profit since 2004 back into the business and the island.

----------


## clouds

i actually bought the magazine with that article in it when i saw it. my parents took it to work to show a bunch of people and never returned it. sweet

----------


## CurtisLow

The One........ Do you work for the company? Get over it!




> When I was a kid, I would sit in the bathtub and catch my farts in a glass under water.


And I guess you called it Fiji water.

----------


## Highland

funny thread...lol

----------


## The One

> The One........ Do you work for the company? Get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> And I guess you called it Fiji water.



I can see why you might think I stand to gain something from increased sales of Fiji water, but I gain absolutely nothing.  This thread has just become a source of entertainment for me, although I admit I have thoroughly worn it out at this point.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Really? Well then I think I have a new favorite bottle.

----------


## The One

It's alive!!  It's aliiiive!!!!!!!!

----------


## shida

I remember commenting on this post back in early February and being mildly amused that it had had a couple of hundred views. It's now over 5,500 . and now I'm absolutely staggered .  Wonder if it will reach 6,000

----------


## G-Wohl

Damn. The marketing agency at Fiji is really sharp - targeting Ron Paul maniacs who will emulate anything that people say Dr. Paul does... 

Imagine how much new business this company got because of this post.

----------


## CurtisLow

For those who don't understand: pure water is distilled water, which is pure liquid H2O

Thats why I own a 5 gal commercial water distiller.

----------


## G-Wohl

> For those who don't understand: pure water is distilled water, which is pure liquid H2O
> 
> Thats why I own a 5 gal commercial water distiller.


Distilled water is also gross, because it tastes like whatever else has been in your mouth all day. And it's really bad for you to only drink distilled water. Lots of people who drink only distilled water report problems with their hair thinning or falling out in large clumps.

The reason is because, while it does remove toxins from the body like regular water, it will begin to also remove vitamins and minerals from your body if you drink it over a prolonged period of time. That's just not healthy.

----------


## The One

H2o

----------


## CurtisLow

> Distilled water is also gross, because it tastes like whatever else has been in your mouth all day. And it's really bad for you to only drink distilled water. Lots of people who drink only distilled water report problems with their hair thinning or falling out in large clumps.
> 
> The reason is because, while it does remove toxins from the body like regular water, it will begin to also remove vitamins and minerals from your body if you drink it over a prolonged period of time. That's just not healthy.


That's why I take a multi-mineral every day.. I think it's the best water around to drink. Makes great tasting tea and Coffee. I run the water thru coconut charcoal gives the water a slight taste.

I don't know what you put in your mouth.        But I have no side effects from it.

----------


## Roxi

this is the first time i have ever seen this thread, i went through all 5 pages because you guys thoroughly amuse me and i was right its pretty funny

anyway you guys should drink SmartWater http://www.glaceau.com/
(click on the smart water link at the top)

its by far the best tasting water ive ever had and it has electrolytes in it (like pedialyte) 


HA HA i feel like i just gave this thread life support

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> this is the first time i have ever seen this thread, i went through all 5 pages because you guys thoroughly amuse me and i was right its pretty funny
> 
> anyway you guys should drink SmartWater http://www.glaceau.com/
> (click on the smart water link at the top)
> 
> its by far the best tasting water ive ever had and it has electrolytes in it (like pedialyte) 
> 
> 
> HA HA i feel like i just gave this thread life support


It all tastes the same to me.

----------


## The One

Getting......so......close.  Almost.......there.  C'mon 6,000!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CurtisLow

> Getting......so......close.  Almost.......there.  C'mon 6,000!!!!!!!!!





> Women should only have sex with men who voted for Ron Paul.--Originally posted by Danno


Are you a Women?

----------


## The One

Natural artesian water from the island of Fiji.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Less than 50 to go until 6,000.

----------


## Kade

> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.


Someone remind me what the definition of Idolatry is...

----------


## The One

6,000 bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

itty bitty bump

----------


## The One

mentioned-in-another-thread-bump

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=134135

----------


## The One

He drinks it....he really does.....I saw it.

----------


## Carehn

YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Water kicks ASS!

----------


## Agent CSL

Whyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Zulf

I'm laughing at the fact that this thread went 19 pages。 I mean really？ lol

----------


## Kludge

> Whyyyyyyyyy


Water makes it rain. I dislike rain.

However, I do like snow. I have a mixed opinion on water overall.

----------


## josephadel_3

> I'm a fan of tap water myself.


+1

Unless your tap water is _absolutely_ disgusting, why bother paying for something that is damn close to free?  I think bottled water is a waste of resources and in general, pretty silly.  What ever happened to drinking water out of a glass? Frankly, I am a little disappointed in Ron , and the majority of those responding here.  I admit it.  I am the outcast here.  But come on people, seriously . . .

----------


## Luft97

> This thread has been debunked..


Why won't this thread die?  The only photographic proof (Provided by me) shows he drinks Ozarka..   Although I am sure he will drink whatever is around..

----------


## Zippyjuan

The water is probably just provided at whatever stop they are at on the campaign trail. 
Will this go all the way to 10,000 views? 
I am with the tap water drinkers.  Most bottled water is tap water anyways. Why waste resources to put it in a plastic bottle of chemicals to ship and drink?

----------


## brandon

bump

----------


## The One

> bump


Oh yeah, brandon, let's bring it back.

----------


## Sidestreamer

> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.


Fiji? There goes his fiscal responsibility platform. If he was thrifty, he'd drink tap water. Fiji? How can he convince America that he'll reduce spending or cut on foreign and domestic waste if he can't even pick the cheapest bottled water???

----------


## The One

> Fiji? There goes his fiscal responsibility platform. If he was thrifty, he'd drink tap water. Fiji? How can he convince America that he'll reduce spending or cut on foreign and domestic waste if he can't even pick the cheapest bottled water???


His personal spending habits with his own money have absolutely nothing to do with his beliefs about the government spending out money.  Try again, kid.

----------


## Sidestreamer

> His personal spending habits with his own money have absolutely nothing to do with his beliefs about the government spending out money.  Try again, kid.


People don't get me

----------


## The One

> People don't get me


Oh, it was sarcasm?  If that's the case, my bad.  You should use the sarcasm emoticon......sometimes it's hard to tell around here.

----------


## Sidestreamer

> Oh, it was sarcasm?  If that's the case, my bad.  You should use the sarcasm emoticon......sometimes it's hard to tell around here.


No worries. I forget I don't post here frequently enough for people to get when I'm joshing around.

----------


## Carehn

Water Kicks Democrat. Wooo Hooo! Ya Hooray For Water!

----------


## The One

6@&9

----------


## brandon

OH MY GOD  JESUS CHRIST!!!  You cant be serious. Ron Paul drink FIJI WATER???? 

OMFG this $#@! is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kludge

> OH MY GOD  JESUS CHRIST!!!  You cant be serious. Ron Paul drink FIJI WATER???? 
> 
> OMFG this $#@! is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear he also eats Kudos. Go buy some and maybe you'll think more clearlier.

----------


## The One

Helloooooooooooo!!!!!!!

----------


## Kludge

> Helloooooooooooo!!!!!!!


Gtfo.

----------


## The One

> Gtfo.


Again Kludge, go be miserable and unhappy elsewhere.

----------


## Kludge

> Again Kludge, go be miserable and unhappy elsewhere.


I know you are, but what am I?

----------


## CurtisLow

Fiji water is endorsed by satan

----------


## Agent CSL

> Fiji water is endorsed by satan





GLOBAL WARMING

----------


## Kludge

> GLOBAL WARMING







Bah, that must be something like the 5th most bothersome biblical quote.

----------


## The One

You have been missed Fiji water thread.....at least by me.

----------


## Carehn

Sorry guys 
This thread is just to important for me to let it die.

----------


## The One

7,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

pmub

----------


## Kludge

> pmub


Please Mangle Uncle Ben (his rice is terrible)

----------


## AmericaFyeah92

Mossad Mossad Israeli Zionists Mossad Mossad 9/11 Zionists!!!!!!!

----------


## Carehn

> Mossad Mossad Israeli Zionists Mossad Mossad 9/11 Zionists!!!!!!!


What?

----------


## The One

Kludge-bump

----------


## Anti Federalist

I read the whole thread.

WTF??!!

I can't believe I did that.

I drink my well water, 585 feet 8 inch cased well into granite and limestone, ND on every contaminant that can be tested for, cold all year long and tastes great.

----------


## Fields

> I read the whole thread.
> 
> WTF??!!
> 
> I can't believe I did that.
> 
> I drink my well water, 585 feet 8 inch cased well into granite and limestone, ND on every contaminant that can be tested for, cold all year long and tastes great.


Props for the will to read stupidity and stick to it.

----------


## Kludge

> Again Kludge, go be miserable and unhappy elsewhere.


I recall the look in your eyes, and the way that I felt 
When I heard you say, 
"Where did the loving go?" 
Funny how it all slipped away. 

I remember all that we had, 'cause our love was so right, 
And so very strong. 
I would give anything, 
Knowing where we might have gone wrong. 

Something's coming over me now, 
Something that I don't understand, 
But I would give all the world if I could have you back again. 

I want to make it perfectly clear, 
I'm never gonna make it from here. 
I can only say that I love you, woh. 

I recall the moment you said, 
"It doesn't work anymore, 
And it's come to the end." 
I would do anything just to see you again. 

I remember all that we had, 
And it's so very sad 
When there's nothing to say. 
Gonna say, 
Where did the lovin' go? 
Funny how it all slipped away.

----------


## angelatc

And now, for something completely different.

There is apparently Gold in Fiji water! 




> *Underwater volcanoes discovered near Fiji
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Updated June 19, 2008 20:19:51
> 
> 
> Australian scientists have discovered two underwater volcanoes in an ocean basin between Fiji, Samoa and Tonga.
> ...

----------


## The One

> And now, for something completely different.
> 
> There is apparently Gold in Fiji water!



Ron Paul likes the gold standard.

Ron Paul likes Fiji water.

Fiji water has gold in it.

Coincidence???  I think not.

----------


## brandon

Cheers!!

----------


## The One

Brandon--Is that one a picture of the weiners you bought from 7/11 before you got arrested?

----------


## Kludge

Ya' know, Yates... I think you just summarized TO's life story.

----------


## The One

Duh....I just noticed the cuffs.  I guess that answers my question.

----------


## The One

> Ya' know, Yates... I think you just summarized TO's life story.



Pretty much.....except the gold bars.  I have a little.....maybe about 1% of what you see in the picture.

BTW.....Go be miserable someplace else.

----------


## brandon

> Duh....I just noticed the cuffs.  I guess that answers my question.




I want to go over to my friends house for some beers tonight, but I am scared. I dont want to spend the night in jail again.  Maybe if I go out I should drive to get my late night munchies instead of walking.

Or maybe I should get drunk and goto the 7/11, but this time bring really suspicious things with me. I could bring a backpack filled with plastic sporks and ammunition. Or maybe I should bring a locked briefcase filled with hotdogs, and buy an additional hot dog at the 7/11. I gotta keep these cops on their toes.

----------


## Danke

I think you should lay off those hot dogs and stick to a liquid diet.

----------


## Kludge

*[Retracted]
*

----------


## Danke

> I went to Sam's Club a couple days ago.
> 
> Damn - they had hot dogs with a giant-sized fountain drink for just $1.70! With free refills and a nice host of condiments! It was good


Did the cops give you a hard time too?

----------


## Kludge

*[Retracted]
*

----------


## The One

> No... But there was a morbidly obese woman there who kept looking into my eyes. Creeped me out.


You sure she wasn't looking into your mouth???  Ya know, enviously eyeballing that hot dog you were masticating.

----------


## Danke

> No... But there was a morbidly obese woman there who kept looking into my eyes. Creeped me out.


A good socialist would have shared.

----------


## Kludge

*[Retracted]
*

----------


## Danke

> Damn! I didn't even think that she would have wanted some of my food!
> 
> I'm such a dirty free marketard.



Ah ha!  Caught ya.  You are the real Kludge!

----------


## Kludge

*[Retracted]
*

----------


## The One

been-gone-for-ten-days-bump

----------


## The One

Approaching 8,000 bump.

----------


## lasenorita

That's not Fiji water! 



That's *Ozarka* fluoridated bottled water.

It's the most popular bottled water product in Texas, and their headquarters, spring water operations, and bottling facilities are located in that state. They have  a $10,000 Earth Science Scholarship Fund, and host baseball clinics with the Texas Rangers. Ozarka bottles are 'eco-shaped' (1/2 L bottles contain 30% less plastic and 20% less paper), and are *100% recyclable*. 



Oh lookie! This thread made the RPSR. No greater honor, I'm tellin' ya.

----------


## The One

Amy-bump.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I'm drinking Poland Springs ATM

----------


## Scofield

Oh my goodness, he drinks water!!!  Somebody tell Fox News!!

I find it hilarious that this type of thread is 24-pages, when everyone here has bitched about the trivial news seen on Fox News, CNN, etc.. at least once in their lifetime.

----------


## amy31416

> Amy-bump.


You are so easy, ya big ho. :P

----------


## Danke

> Oh my goodness, he drinks water!!!  Somebody tell Fox News!!
> 
> I find it hilarious that this type of thread is 24-pages, when everyone here has bitched about the trivial news seen on Fox News, CNN, etc.. at least once in their lifetime.


Yes he does drink water, even from the tap!  I saw it Friday night.

----------


## The One

> You are so easy, ya big ho. :P

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> You are so easy, ya big ho. :P


I'm easy for you, amy. cmon baby 

I'll bump your thread allnight

----------


## Roxi

> I'm easy for you, amy. cmon baby 
> 
> I'll bump your thread allnight



and anything else that walks

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> and anything else that walks


haha. funny. very untrue

----------


## amy31416

> and anything else that walks


That's the same notion I get! Kinda takes the lustre off of compliments such as "hey baby, I'll bump your thread allllll niiiiiight looooong."

----------


## Danke

> and anything else that walks


LOL.  I think Joseph's philosophy is, "if it moves, **** it.  If it doesn't move, move it, then **** it."

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> That's the same notion I get! Kinda takes the lustre off of compliments such as "hey baby, I'll bump your thread allllll niiiiiight looooong."


Only your thread, Amy. 

but you have done nothing but give me the metaphorical "hand," so what am I to do  lolol

----------


## amy31416

> Only your thread, Amy. 
> 
> but you have done nothing but give me the metaphorical "hand," so what am I to do  lolol


Yeah yeah yeah.

Wait, I gave you a "hand?" When the heck did I do that?

P.S. Porn is your friend. Your best friend.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Wait, I gave you a "hand?" When the heck did I do that?


Everyday  heh it's ok.




> P.S. Porn is your friend. Your best friend.


For now lol jk.

I am only flirtacious with you, amy.  I'm looking forward to bumping your threads alot. I love all of your threads. Your beautiful threads. mmmmmm yummy.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

This thread reiterates my intense hatred for mankind.

----------


## Danke

> Yeah yeah yeah.
> 
> Wait, I gave you a "hand?" When the heck did I do that?
> 
> P.S. Porn is your friend. Your best friend.


We need to start a chip in to pay for Joe to join a boy's choir. (and to cover the operation costs).

----------


## The One

8,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goin' all the way to 10 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

Oh mama...ooohhhhh mama!!!!!

----------


## Knightskye

I'm sure whoever hosted the event gave him a bottle of water.

"Ron Paul likes podiums!  OMG EVERYBODY GO BUY SOME!!!"

----------


## The One

> I'm sure whoever hosted the event gave him a bottle of water.
> 
> "Ron Paul likes podiums!  OMG EVERYBODY GO BUY SOME!!!"


See post #74.

----------


## The One

> This thread reiterates my intense hatred for mankind.



Your picture reiterates my intense attraction to womankind.

----------


## The One

Kludge-bump.

----------


## acptulsa

> Kludge-bump.


Budge Klump.

----------


## Kludge

> This thread is retarded


+1

----------


## IRO-bot

This thread is one notch below the pair up people on RPF thread.

----------


## The One

> Budge Klump.


That sounds like a funny way to say you need to take a $#@!.  I'm going to use it from now on......as in, I just ate a butt-load of hot wings and now I need to go budge klump.

----------


## Paulfan05

ok so ron paul drinks fiji, what does he eat?

----------


## Danke

> ok so ron paul drinks fiji, what does he eat?


Cookies.

----------


## lasenorita

> Cookies.


Chocolate-chip cookies, to be precise.  I plan on baking/eating a batch tomorrow.  Anybody know which particular brand he likes -- or if Carol makes them from scratch, what brand the flour, sugar, eggs, chocolate chips are? I favor Guittard's chocolate chips myself.

----------


## Carehn

my God! Its alive!

----------


## The One

Hi!

----------


## The One

Drunk-bump.

----------


## lucius

This thread, like Old Yeller is ill; you know what to do:



Just ask the mods; they can help.

----------


## The One

> This thread, like Old Yeller is ill; you know what to do:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask the mods; they can help.



It ain't happening......not until I reach 10,000 views.

----------


## Stevo_Chill

fiji

----------


## kathy88

I cannot believe this is still alive. 

LOL.

----------


## The One

bump

----------


## CurtisLow

> This thread has been debunked..


lol

----------


## Anti Federalist

I drink Vitamin Water.

The lemonade flavor is my fav.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I drink cold barley stew in the evenings

----------


## The One

Well-hydrated bump.

----------


## The One

Fiji water.....is good for me
You hydrate me.....tee hee hee

----------


## tomahawk

smartwater ftw

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I really have nothing to add to this discussion at all but after god knows how long of just bypassing this thread I have decided to just say something so that I can be a part of it all.

----------


## brandon

> I really have nothing to add to this discussion at all but after god knows how long of just bypassing this thread I have decided to just say something so that I can be a part of it all.


WELCOME!!!

ONE OF US!




small letters

----------


## The One

Getting so close......I can practically taste it...........c'mon 10,000 views.

----------


## The One

The little thread that could......I think I can, I think I can.................

----------


## Anti Federalist

hydration bump

----------


## The One

bump

----------


## Danke

Bump

----------


## James Madison

Why not...bump.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Now that's what I call high quality H2O.
    Gatorade not only quenches your thirst better, it tastes better too.
    Bobby Boucher: No, you people are drinkin the wrong water.
    Coach Klein: Gatorade.
    Bobby Boucher: H2O.
    Coach Klein: Gatorade.
    Bobby Boucher: H2O.

----------


## Bruno

> Getting so close......I can practically taste it...........c'mon 10,000 views.


You can almost taste it, huh?  Does it taste as good as Fiji water?

----------


## richardfortherepublic

dood=poop

poop=dood

----------


## acptulsa

Aw, being of good Scotch ancestry I bet he just refills the bottles at the tap anyway.

----------


## The One

Go, little buddy, go!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

mpbu

----------


## The One

almost there.....

----------


## georgiaboy

i finally decided to see what all the hubub was about.  I read the entire thread.

I was not disappointed.  Totally delightful.  This is the real unity behind the RP movement at work.

Happy to contribute a bump toward 10k!

Dedication for this thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv6lHwWwO3w

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian



----------


## torchbearer

fiji cost as much as beer.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

The production of one liter bottle of Fiji water uses 26 times more water than the bottle contains. The production also consumes almost one kilogram of fossil fuel, and emits over one pound of CO2.

Just food for thought.

----------


## The One

So close......I'm about to have a romantic explosion!!!!!!!

----------


## lasenorita

> The production of one liter bottle of Fiji water uses 26 times more water than the bottle contains.


According to this article, it's more like 6.74 times as much water as is in the bottle. And Fiji has been trying to market themselves as "green" -- they've even devoted a whole FAQs to it. 


On another interesting note, have you ever seen Fiji water supercooled?

----------


## The One

10,000 achieved.....I vow to never again bump this thread.

Farewell.

----------


## Trance Dance Master

I bet RP has read this book.  I have too, although I don't drink Fiji water exclusively...yet.

http://www.himalayanlivingsalt.com/book.htm

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

i love fiji water

----------


## Pepsi

>

----------


## anaconda

Is it true that Reverse Osmosis is the way to go if you want to drink water that is free of flouride and chlorine?

I hear that Aquafina is the only R/O water on the grocery store shelves?

Anybody know of any others?

Should I buy and install an R/O system? COSTCO has one for a couple of hundred bucks I think.

----------


## Pepsi

Try Berkey Water Filters

http://www.berkeywaterfilterstore.com/

----------


## angelatc

Can't we just go back to this thread for a while?

----------


## Flash

om

----------


## The One

> 10,000 achieved.....I vow to never again bump this thread.
> 
> Farewell.



Falling off the wagon bump!!!!!

----------


## Agent CSL

Is he still drinking Fiji water?

----------


## Wendi

> Unfortunately, it does have flouride.. Though, they don't add in it, it's all natural.


Natural fluoride?

----------


## DirtMcGirt

the drink of liberty lovers

----------


## The One

dishonesty bump

----------


## Agent CSL

> dishonesty bump


Guys, seriously, guys. This is Christmas. Christmas fiji!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3T6SdlOZE0

----------


## qh4dotcom

Bump

----------


## angelatc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lISK1YFcZBM

Fiji water, supercool!

----------


## Osprey

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lISK1YFcZBM
> 
> Fiji water, supercool!


Whoever said it before was spot on.  Get a berkey light and be done with it.  No more plastic bottle pollution already!

----------


## Danke

> Whoever said it before was spot on.  Get a berkey light and be done with it.  No more plastic bottle pollution already!


Three posts, all promoting buying a berkey?

hmm...

----------


## LibertiORDeth

Why exactly was this bumped after a over a year of creation?

----------


## The One

Fat-ass bump.

----------


## Danke

> Fat-ass bump.


Only a fat-ass douchebag would bump his own thread more than twice...

----------


## The One

> Only a fat-ass douchebag would bump his own thread more than twice...



I'm not sure why, but that really hurt.

----------


## zach

i'll bump this because i like fiji water kinda, and i like ron paul a lot

----------


## yaz

someone lock this thread.

----------


## The One

> someone lock this thread.


Someone kick yaz in the nuts.

----------


## zach

i like this thread, dammit.

----------


## Maverick

> *Breaking News: Fiji Water Declares Financial Troubles, Seeks $200 Million Federal Bailout*
> 
> In a statement released Tuesday morning by Fiji Water Company LLC,  CEO Stuart Resnick reached out to government officials in an attempt to secure assistance for his embattled enterprise. While the news of the second-biggest imported water brand's troubles has come as a shock to many, the statement details a host of concerns bubbling just below the surface. "We are overextended on credit and many of our bottling plants are underwater. We're circling the drain, but we're too big to fail." When reached for comment, one spokesperson for the company added "We just need some liquidity."


Damn, even Fiji water is taking gov't handouts! Guess who I'm not buying from anymore? 

Disclaimer: This post is entirely satirical.

----------


## acptulsa

Fiji's got the flow.  Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be cash flow.

----------


## angelatc

Why isn't there a poll?

----------


## acptulsa

> Why isn't there a poll?


Because we already know Kludge is a douchebag?

----------


## The One

> Why isn't there a poll?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=fiji+water

----------


## The One

Approaching 15,000 bump

----------


## The One

Closing in......

----------


## Danke

Does Fiji water have Fluoride in it?

----------


## Kludge

> Closing in......


You are an impostor.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Di-hydrogen monoxide bump

----------


## lucius

//

----------


## Bruno

I prefer Templeton Rye

----------


## lucius

//

----------


## yaz

> Someone kick yaz in the nuts.


Someone throw The One in a prison camp for being a suspected terrorist.

----------


## The One

pbmu

----------


## Roxi

and now so does my cat... because i found out from the vet that smart water isn't good for her kidneys because of the magnesium

----------


## slacker921

If you printed out this thread, how tall would the stack of paper be?  How many cartridges would you run through doing it?

----------


## Agent CSL

Holy crap! 

I could wallpaper my house with this thread.

----------


## zach

Fiji water isn't real water.

It's flouridated to the + extreme, and Ron Paul is using it to further his "agenda."

Do not drink this undercover "freedom" liquid.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

every time i see this post come up it makes me want a bottle of fiji water...tones

----------


## Danke

What about "Aquafina"?

----------


## acptulsa

> What about "Aquafina"?


It's even worse.  Those in the know call it 'Aquafiat'.

----------


## The One

Peek-in bump.

----------


## Uriel999

Whoa, dude your alive? I was wondering where you had been.

----------


## zach

aquafina is troll water

----------


## asimplegirl

I like Primo brand water.

----------


## Standing Like A Rock

im thirsty

----------


## zach

> I like Primo brand water.


+1000

I bet Ron Paul would like Primo Water too.

----------


## Give me liberty

Dont Why Evian is my fav lol.
Its also clean. And i am not joking.

----------


## asimplegirl

Check how produces the water you drink.  The ones produced by coke and pepsi come from Detroit. ... you know where 100s of bodies are floating around.  Yep, that's some yummy water. 


Anyway, I bet Ron Paul would like Primo, too.

----------


## Agent CSL

I know this sounds stupid, but when it comes to water I like designer bottles. Cmon, the Fiji water bottle is awesome and square! =D

----------


## asimplegirl

I like the Primo bottles...no nasty chemicals and breaks down rapidly.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Rand Paul drinks (blank) water....bump

----------


## The One

> Whoa, dude your alive? I was wondering where you had been.



Alive bump.

----------


## zach

bump for resurrection

----------


## Anti Federalist

Water...water...water...

----------


## The One

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb  bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumm  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mmpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## The One

A bumper's work is never done......

----------


## DirtMcGirt



----------


## Kludge

Barack Obama drinks Nestle Pure Life.

----------


## rp08orbust

> Barack Obama drinks Nestle Pure Life.


His right pec looks a bit bigger than his left.

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

> His right pec looks a bit bigger than his left.


Speaking from your point of view or from his? From my point of view he has a saggy right pec. What's up with that? Perhaps this is what the drug classes the State forced me to take was referring to when they said excessive marijuana usage can make men have breasts!

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Actually, they both look saggy, but the lighting makes the right one stick out more. Do some push-ups, Lord Savior!

----------


## The One

Nostalgic bump.

----------


## Austin

I think a bump is in order.

----------


## The One

> I think a bump is in order.


Me, too.

----------


## brandon

Movin on up

----------


## amy31416

FIJI water is EVILE!

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/...ji-spin-bottle

----------


## LittleLightShining

> FIJI water is EVILE!
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/...ji-spin-bottle


I just read this on mercola and posted a thread. Good find, amy.

----------


## The One

Proud bump.

----------


## squarepusher

bump

----------


## brandon

best of rpf

----------


## The One

bippity boppity bump

----------


## The One

Hello.

----------


## Danke

> Hello.


Ban him.

----------


## TNforPaul45

Who is Ron Paul?  BUMP

----------


## gls



----------


## rp08orbust

... and he smokes Bernanke!  (Someone ought to create a picture of a pack of Bernanke's.)

----------


## Baptist

You have to watch out for bottled waters that have a #7 on the bottom.  #7 plastics contain BPA.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for Ron's SRLC speech

----------


## Bruno

Bump!  




> Bump for Ron's SRLC speech


Beat me by seconds!  lol

----------


## MelissaWV

He seriously needed some Fiji water during his speech...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Bump!  
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me by seconds!  lol


LoL

----------


## The One

> Ban him.


Traitor

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm a little bit leery of bottled water in general the last few months, since I've noticed all the major brands are switching to these new "eco-friendly" bottles with much thinner, more brittle layers of plastic.

Not only are the new bottles a pain in the ass to open, since twisting the cap at the top ends up actually _twisting_ the entire bottle and even if you _do_ get it open, there's a very good chance the compression required to grip the bottle would result in you spilling precious H2O all over yourself - but it also seems as though the thinner plastic would be much more liable to leech toxins and other nasty components into the water itself.

I like those big ol' translucent jugs you sometimes find on store brand water.  They're unwieldy to carry around and not very portable, but they seem much safer to drink from.

----------


## peacepotpaul

> *  Added to my grocery list!!!
> 
> Anyone know if Fiji is fluoridated?


if it is, i'd wonder what the hell makes it so expensive.

----------


## The One

Sup???

----------


## silus

I drink tap water.  :shrug

----------


## Kludge

Greetings.

I'm an alcoholic.

----------


## Danke

> Greetings.
> 
> I'm an alcoholic.


Hurry, you can still make the second service this Sunday morning.

----------


## Kludge

> Hurry, you can still make the second service this Sunday morning.


Cult services are 10p-mdnt every Saturday.

For entry, you'll need to convince Goddess you have something to contribute -- or catch Her in a good mood as I did.

Cheers, sir!

----------


## libertygrl

I've recently switched over to spring water in glass bottles.   They sell them in health food stores.   


Plastic Residues: Bottled water and other containers have been shown to leach BPAs (Bisphenol A) and other chemicals that are proving to be harmful to our health. BPA is a known endocrine disruptor, which means it can effect hormone production.

http://www.renegadewatersecrets.com/index.html

----------


## TNforPaul45

Epic thread can never die!

----------


## WaltM

> Cult services are 10p-mdnt every Saturday.
> 
> For entry, you'll need to convince Goddess you have something to contribute -- or catch Her in a good mood as I did.
> 
> Cheers, sir!


dont forget your uniform

----------


## Kludge

I have to be sober today.

All day.

.... Ugh. I already feel nauseous and irrational. $#@! sobriety.

----------


## Kludge

What does The One drink???

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

i find glass bottle water tastes the best, but plastic bottle water tastes 10x better than the poisoned tap.  Btw, taking a shower covers you in fluoride and it gets in your lungs too, so it's almost inescapable.

----------


## TNforPaul45

Epic Bump!

----------


## Xenophage

Bottled water rocks!  I love overpaying for plastic!

----------


## The One

> What does The One drink???



The blood of Iraqi children.  GWB recommended it to me several years ago, and I've been addicted to it since then.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

If this thread keeps rising from the dead like this than people are going to begin to worship it as the Messiah.

----------


## someperson



----------


## shida

Yea, I can't believe this thread is still going.   Haven't logged in here for a long while. I came on looking for Conza's  "Must See" documentary thread only to find it had disappeared, along with Conza. 

Glad to see this is still here though . Reckon it deserves another bump!

----------


## someperson

Welcome back, shida! Have a fiji

----------


## libertybrewcity

This sounds like a lovely thread

----------


## Standing Like A Rock



----------


## MelissaWV

I've never tried any.

----------


## Vessol

It's actually pretty damn tasty for water.

----------


## someperson

YouTube - FIJI WATER INSTANT FREEZE (+DESCRIPTION how to do )

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Bottled water rocks!  I love overpaying for plastic!


Yeah, I am hoping Ron Paul has more fiscal sense than to actually pay for something that flows freely from the tap.

----------


## low preference guy

> Yeah, I am hoping Ron Paul has more fiscal sense than to actually pay for something that flows freely from the tap.


In more cases that's the right thing to do. However, in some towns or cities, the taste of the water that flows from the tap is irregular, and sometimes even disgusting. So for those occasions, it makes sense to get better tasting bottled water.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

fiji water is delicious, but surprisingly i think the best water i've ever tasted is tap water from syracuse in new york... it all comes from a lake totally fed by snow runoff.

----------


## TNforPaul45

I wonder what kind of bottled water Ron Paul drinks hahahahaha

----------


## Vessol

> Yeah, I am hoping Ron Paul has more fiscal sense than to actually pay for something that flows freely from the tap.


I don't know about you, but I pay for the water that comes through my tap. 

I drink bottled water, though I buy the cheap stuff from Food Lion. It's practically all I drink besides the occasional glass of orange juice or milk. 

The water where I live is very hard, so not that tasty(and horrible dried skin showers).

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If this thread keeps rising from the dead like this than people are going to begin to worship it as the Messiah.


Aqua Buddha Drinks Fiji Water

All hail!

----------


## Arklatex

> Yeah, I am hoping Ron Paul has more fiscal sense than to actually pay for something that flows freely from the tap.


I use to abide by the same mantra... now I drink Fiji water when I can buy it in bulk.  I only drink artesian water.  Think of the heavy metals and fluoride they purposely put in into the tap.  Think about it, your body is a crystal, water is that crystal.  The most pure water you can put it in the more pure you are.  It a choice I use to make fun of, now I swear by it.  You'll feel very different.  

you never hear doctors or health experts talk about  PH level... why is that when PH is so important to everything, how plants grow and what not, PH is so important and our doctors don't even pay attention to it.  Your body has a PH and almost always everyone is too acid, fiji water and other waters like kagen water are alkaline, they help you balance.  Drink nothing but FIJI water for a week and see for yourself.   it changed my tune

----------


## The One

> I use to abide by the same mantra... now I drink Fiji water when I can buy it in bulk.  I only drink artesian water.  Think of the heavy metals and fluoride they purposely put in into the tap.  Think about it, your body is a crystal, water is that crystal.  The most pure water you can put it in the more pure you are.  It a choice I use to make fun of, now I swear by it.  You'll feel very different.  
> 
> you never hear doctors or health experts talk about  PH level... why is that when PH is so important to everything, how plants grow and what not, PH is so important and our doctors don't even pay attention to it.  Your body has a PH and almost always everyone is too acid, fiji water and other waters like kagen water are alkaline, they help you balance.  Drink nothing but FIJI water for a week and see for yourself.   it changed my tune


I just like the way it tastes inside my mouth.

----------


## sailingaway

I saw it in Hawaii at the airport, the other was this 'purified' water which I know damned well is just bottled tap water, and I specifically remembered this thread, so in honor of RPF I figured I'd try it. 

I didn't find it worth $5 a bottle (what they charged at the airport), but it was interesting.  My mind was debating between 'tasteless' and 'flat', but maybe I'm just used to the minerals.   My kids thought it was amazing, and I thought THAT was amazing.  

It enables me, finally, to contribute to this thread, in any event.

----------


## TNforPaul45

Filtered Goodness Bump

----------


## The One

Potential ban bump.....

----------


## Danke

> Potential ban bump.....


I think you are in the protected class.

----------


## AGRP

Boxers or briefs!?

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

srsly, this is so old. lol.

----------


## Kregisen

I've never tried Figi water before.

----------


## teacherone

> I've never tried Figi water before.


how about figi pudding?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## The One

Getting close to 30,000 bump.

----------


## The One

30,000

----------


## Kregisen

> 


I told you guys Rand would never be another Ron. Never. He's just another neo-con...

----------


## Matt Collins

> I told you guys Rand would never be another Ron. Never. He's just another neo-con...


Saratoga Springs is good tasting water. When I was down in Boca Raton and West Palm Beach I had it for the first time. Good stuff!

----------


## Maestro232

The best thing about Saratoga Springs water is that after you finish a bottle you can use it to preserve an open bottle of wine.  Simply open your bottle of wine and pour directly into the Saratoga Springs bottle.  Don't leave any space and then screw the cap on.  It holds exactly half a bottle of wine and because there is no space in there the oxidation is extremely minimal.  Thus, the wine retains all it's wonderful characteristics for days afterwards.

----------


## The One

30,000

----------


## squarepusher

definitely over 9000!

----------


## mconder

Wow....I remember when this thread when it first started. Will it ever die? Is Fiji really poison and this is a black ops op trying to kill all of us at RP Forums?

----------


## TNforPaul45

Filtered Springwater Goodness!

Fiji Bump ///////////////////////////////

----------


## payme_rick

coors makes a good water...  they call it light...

----------


## MelissaWV

> Wow....I remember when this thread when it first started. Will it ever die? Is Fiji really poison and this is a black ops op trying to kill all of us at RP Forums?


We'd have to drink it first.

Ron Paul likely uses a thousand products throughout the course of a week.  We're not all going to jump in and use a certain brand of sock just because Dr. Paul does  

Their op is doomed to failure!!!

----------


## carmaphob

Bottler Dumps Fiji Water Over Big Tax Hike-




> SUVA, Fiji -- Fiji Water on Monday closed its operations in the South Pacific country that gives the popular bottled drink its name, saying it was being singled out by the military appointed government for a massive tax increase.


http://www.kcci.com/money/25943283/detail.html

----------


## The One

> Bottler Dumps Fiji Water Over Big Tax Hike-
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kcci.com/money/25943283/detail.html



Much like Ron Paul, Fiji water doesn't like taxes.

----------


## low preference guy

Fiji Water rules.

----------


## purplechoe

here's what I used to drink...

----------


## squarepusher

breaking update

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101129...drinkresources



*Fiji Water shuts operations in 'unstable' Pacific nation*


Fiji Water shuts operations in 'unstable' Pacific nation AFP – US-owned bottled water giant Fiji Water shut down operations in the military-ruled Pacific nation Monday, …

by Abhi Nand Abhi Nand – Mon Nov 29, 4:42 pm ET

SUVA (AFP) – US-owned bottled water giant Fiji Water shut down operations in the military-ruled Pacific nation Monday, branding it "increasingly unstable" and a risky place to do business.

Fiji Water president John Cochran condemned the government's decision last week to hike taxes on the mineral water it extracts at an aquifer on the main island Viti Levu by 5,000 percent, from 0.3 to 15 cents a litre.

"This new tax is untenable and as a consequence, Fiji Water is left with no choice but to close our facility in Fiji," he said in a statement, adding the loss of one of Fiji's main exporters would cost hundreds local jobs.

Cochran said the government action was effectively "a taking of our business".

"(It) sends a clear and unmistakable message to businesses operating in Fiji or looking to invest there -- the country is increasingly unstable, and is becoming a very risky place in which to invest," he said.

The remarks echo sentiments expressed by News Limited, the Australian arm of Rupert Murdoch's News Corp., when the regime introduced foreign ownership restrictions earlier this year which forced it to sell the Fiji Times.

They are likely to rankle military strongman Voreqe Bainimarama, who has sought to increase foreign investment since seizing power in a 2006 coup. There was no immediate comment from the government.

Fiji Water has undergone rapid expansion in the United States in recent years, where it rivals Evian as the top imported bottled water.

Cochran said it generated 70 million dollars in annual exports for Fiji, where the Asian Development Bank estimates 40 percent of the 850,000 population live below the poverty line.

He said the company employed almost 400 people in its bottling plant next to a deep aquifer, where company marketing says its operating methods ensure the final product is untouched by human hands.

Cochran said Fiji Water would also put on hold several large construction projects in Fiji and cancel contracts with local suppliers.

The company's profile has skyrocketed as celebrities such as Justin Timberlake and Mary J. Blige have been photographed downing the drink.

The company's website claims US President Barack Obama drank Fiji Water on election night in 2008 and company executives have estimated the brand generates 20 percent of Fiji's exports.

But its success has created waves with Bainimarama's regime, which has accused the company's Fiji subsidiary of selling the product to its US parent at an artificially low price to minimise tax payments.

The government attempted to impose an extra levy on bottled water exports in 2008 but backed down in the face of industry pressure.

There were further ructions earlier this month, when a top US executive with the company, David Roth, was deported for allegedly interfering in internal affairs.

Bainimarama's government has also expelled Australia's and New Zealand's diplomatic envoys since taking power, as well as a number of expatriate Australian newspaper executives.

Government information secretary Sharon Smith Johns told reporters after Roth's deportation that the action "doesn't change government's commitment to creating positive business and investor confidence".

The international community, led by Australia and New Zealand, has urged Bainimarama to restore democracy.

However, he broke a promise to hold elections in 2009 and has since said there will be no popular vote before 2014.
Follow Yahoo! News on Twitter, become a fan on Facebook

----------


## low preference guy

Fiji Water reverses plans to quit Fiji Islands

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Glad someone posted this... yeah did a little research on LLC ROLL CORPORATION and the reznicks? I think... yes, they are also owners of the SNOOKI and KEYBOARD CAT pistashio company/commercials and POM too. 



> breaking update
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101129...drinkresources
> 
> 
> 
> *Fiji Water shuts operations in 'unstable' Pacific nation*

----------


## Liberty4life

I own a house in Fiji

Front view facing the house



Front view facing the street



Its got a ten foot fence all around it with two flats, the bottom one we rent out.

----------


## TNforPaul45

"Fiji" and "Paul" have the same number of letters in them.

It was destined that he would drink the Filtered Goodness of it!

----------


## WilliamShrugged

i normally just drink from the tap...oh hold on...got sum water between my teeth.

----------


## The One

All I want for Christmas is more views to the Fiji water thread.

----------


## muzzled dogg

im thirsty

----------


## Bruce

Weird thread...

I'm from The Netherlands, great tap water (and no added fluoride).

----------


## The One

Epic thread is epic.

----------


## TNforPaul45

CPAC 2011: Brought to you by Fiji Bottled Water!

Thirsty Conservatives know, and they tell their friends: Fiji is the way to go! Have you had your Fiji water today?



 Fiji Bottled Water: Shock and Awe in Liquid Form! Yum!

----------


## MelissaWV

Ron is not the only Fiji-drinker:


^ The Hoff drinks Fiji Water (when he's not drinking gallons of alcohol).



^King Leonides himself drinks Fiji Water.


^Ashley Tisdale (who?) drinks Fiji Water.


^Miley Cyrus drinks Fiji Water.


^Rihanna drinks Fiji Water.


^Teeny gay designers garner inspiration from Fiji Water.


^These guys place Fiji Water in their room to attempt to be as cool as Ron Paul.

----------


## The One

Hi.

----------


## FrankRep

Fiji water should donate to Ron Paul. 

All the free advertising

----------


## libertybrewcity

This thread should have five stars, not four!

----------


## scottditzen

Fiji water makes fun of Cleveland. In return, gets bitch slapped.

http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/...t_2007/20.html

----------


## The One

35

----------


## MelissaWV

42

----------


## TNforPaul45

3.14

----------


## The One

> 42



In my dreams...

----------


## pochy1776

If anything, we should drink bottled water instead of the floride s@$# that is given to the sheeple. mno matter how the liberals think, we are cool.

----------


## low preference guy

> If anything, we should drink bottled water instead of the floride s@$# that is given to the sheeple. mno matter how the liberals think, we are cool.


i used to drink more bottled water, but it very often tastes like plastic to me, even when i drink different brands from differences places. i don't know if i'm more sensitive, or the providers just let the bottles be exposed to high temperatures in the transportation process.

----------


## Kludge

> If anything, we should drink bottled water instead of the floride s@$# that is given to the sheeple. mno matter how the liberals think, we are cool.


wut.

Who do you think pays $1.25 for a 16 oz. of water? IIRC, fluoride mostly enters your body through the showers you take as it absorbs through the skin.

If you're really concerned about it, there are plenty of good filters if you look around the Internet. Our own RPFs admin Bryan sells Berkey filtration systems IIRC, and can be contacted @ http://www.ronpaulforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=2

----------


## The One

Gatoraaaade.....H20.....gaaatoraaaaaade.....H20!!!

----------


## TNforPaul45

Epic Bump per Mod Request

----------


## The One

Could 721 people please view this thread real quick?

----------


## The One

Could 590 people please view this thread?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Could 590 people please view this thread?


Have a female liberty lover (NOT volunteering) pour Fiji Water all over herself wearing a white tee and post the pic.  You will meet your goal.

----------


## The One

> Have a female liberty lover (NOT volunteering) pour Fiji Water all over herself wearing a white tee and post the pic.  You will meet your goal.



I wouldn't want to tarnish the epic Fiji water thread by turning it into a wet t-shirt contest, but I am in no way opposed to the idea of creating a new thread for the purpose of an RPF wet t-shirt rumble.

----------


## The One

Yeah baby yeah.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Gatoraaaade.....H20.....gaaatoraaaaaade.....H20!!!

----------


## Carehn

My God! I remember like 3 years ago when this thread was a running joke. How is it still alive?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *  Added to my grocery list!!!
> 
> Anyone know if Fiji is fluoridated?


That's because it's just overpriced bottled tap water.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Have a female liberty lover *(NOT volunteering)* pour Fiji Water all over herself wearing a white tee and post the pic.  You will meet your goal.


spoil-sport! booooo!  C'mon, take one for the team!

----------


## Kylie

> spoil-sport! booooo!  C'mon, take one for the team!


Dude. I'm all over it. 


And I'll do it on a boat. Just gotta get me an RP 2012 t-shirt first!

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## Bruno

> My God! I remember like 3 years ago when this thread was a running joke. How is it still alive?


Running jokes are like that.

----------


## sunghoko

Money Bomb Bump

----------


## The One

Don't call it a comeback...I've been here for years.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Don't call it a comeback...I've been here for years.


Aloha

----------


## sailingaway

Where's that picture at RLC where the Fiji water got its own little podium?

(although, having found it, they may have gone all out for the podium and skimped on the water brand..)

----------


## The One

Debt ceiling bump.

----------


## The One

Should be a hot one in Iowa today...I wonder what Ron will be drinking???

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Should be a hot one in Iowa today...I wonder what Ron will be drinking???


Freedom.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Smartwater > Fiji Water

----------


## The One

> Smartwater > Fiji Water


Neocon.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Any word on which water they were handing out in the tent?

I like to believe Matt Collins has handing out Fiji Water

----------


## Matt Collins

> Any word on which water they were handing out in the tent?
> 
> I like to believe Matt Collins has handing out Fiji Water


No, but while in the green room I did eat some chocolate chip cookies

----------


## V3n

Get this man his FIJI!!


(in the green room before the debate via twitter)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Dude. I'm all over it. 
> 
> 
> And I'll do it on a boat. Just gotta get me an RP 2012 t-shirt first!


awesome!  Bless your heart!

----------


## The One

Smutty bump.

----------


## Bordillo

Smart water #1

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Dude. I'm all over it. 
> 
> 
> And I'll do it on a boat. Just gotta get me an RP 2012 t-shirt first!



sooooo........when's this gonna happen capn'?

----------


## The One

Manilow bump.

----------


## The One

Breadstick bump.

----------


## The One

That which has been drank, cannot be un-drank.

----------


## Danke

> That which has been drank, cannot be un-drank.


Vomiting?

----------


## orenbus

Ron Paul Sign Bomb Monday October 10, 2011 
in less than 24 hours...




http://www.ronpaulsignbomb.com/

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...g-October-10th

----------


## The One

Slowly approaching another milestone...

----------


## keh10

Straight from the Ron Paul facebook page. Notice the fiji water to the left.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=1&ref=nf

----------


## Cowlesy

> Straight from the Ron Paul facebook page. Notice the fiji water to the left.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=1&ref=nf


I was wondering if someone would post that hahahaha

----------


## sunghoko

so happy this thing is getting bumped periodically

----------


## Matt Collins

*Teh Collinz drinks Fiji Water
*

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> *Teh Collinz drinks Fiji Water
> *



"Mueeeaaa coppa! You'll never catch me with my Fiji Water! Mueeeeaaaaa!"

----------


## amy31416

This thread jumped the shark.

A very short, obnoxious shark with a stupid hat.

----------


## The One

40,000 son!!!!

----------


## Lavitz

Just thought you'd all be interested to know that at Gingrich's town hall yesterday, I noticed that not only was he _not_ drinking Fiji water, he wasn't drinking _any_ brand of water at all -- he was chugging a bottle of _soda_ 

Truly, his corruption knows no bounds if he's drifted this far from the purity of Fiji water

----------


## The One

Been here too long bump.

----------


## Bruno

Christmas bump

----------


## The One

> Christmas bump


Baby bump?

----------


## Schiff_FTW

This is a shocking revelation.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> This thread jumped the shark.
> 
> A very short, obnoxious shark with a stupid hat.


ROFLMAO! Dang it I missed that!!

----------


## The One

Nostalgic bump.

----------


## Roxi

Still does  Taken at Union Station tonight where Ron Paul spoke to around 2,000 people. Photo by Monte Goodyk.

----------


## Stinky-thumbs Arfunkle

This thread is full of awesome.

----------


## unknown

I like Mountain Valley Spring because of the glass bottles.

----------


## unknown

> Still does  Taken at Union Station tonight where Ron Paul spoke to around 2,000 people. Photo by Monte Goodyk.


Wait, where and when was this?

Thats an epic pic.  What a setting.

----------


## MelissaWV



----------


## Sola_Fide

The sheer epic-ness of this thread is hard to handle.  It's a picture in time.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

Friday's money bomb needs to be big or RP will have to switch to Aquafina.

----------


## libertyjam

That must be St. Louis.  I remember that station when it still was a train station.

----------


## Esoteric

Bump for the newbies!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump in honor of the OP.

Perma banned.

----------


## Danke

Weak thread, enjoy your free time The One.  And drink plenty of water.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Bump in honor of the OP.
> 
> Perma banned.


really..OP PB'ed?...c'mon...this thread alone is worth a thousand suck points...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> really..OP PB'ed?...c'mon...this thread alone is worth a thousand suck points...


It would appear so.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...as-been-banned

----------


## QuickZ06

> Bump in honor of the OP.
> 
> Perma banned.


One for me and one for my homies........

Pretty lame he got Banned permanently.

----------


## Ekrub

Timely bump

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bumpity bumpily bump




> Welcome back, shida! Have a fiji

----------


## jj-

Why not do something PRODUCTIVE instead of bumping a bottled water?

There is no music in revolutions.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I drink water in Fiji

----------


## QuickZ06

Bump!!!!!!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Bump!!!!!!


Perhaps I should read through 55 pages of Fiji water based posts to see exactly why all the bumps? Meh, I can't bring myself to do it. That being said Fiji water tastes like sewage. After hearing how "good" it was I decided to buy a three dollar bottle. One swig and it was dumped. Our tap water tastes better.

----------


## QuickZ06

> Perhaps I should read through 55 pages of Fiji water based posts to see exactly why all the bumps? Meh, I can't bring myself to do it. That being said Fiji water tastes like sewage. After hearing how "good" it was I decided to buy a three dollar bottle. One swig and it was dumped. Our tap water tastes better.


We bump it for those we cannot speak about. And it may taste like crap to you but It sure is a lot better to drink than what the government puts in our water. 




> FIJI Water is water from an artesian aquifer, bottled at the source in Fiji. By definition, artesian water comes from a natural chamber called an aquifer found deep within the earth, protected by layers of clay and rock. There is no opening, not even a porthole to the surface. As a result, the water never comes into contact with the air, protecting it from environmental pollutants and other contamination. Of the top ten bottled waters sold in the United States, FIJI Water is the only water originating from an artesian source.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

It gives me a stomach ache.

----------


## Carehn

Im so thirsty.

----------


## RonRules

I'm jealous of this thread. 

The vote flipping thread has only 36,000 views or so.

I refuse to drink Fiji water, just for that.

----------


## Kluge

TheOne...still so very banned.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Holy $#@! this thread has gotten 46,000 views and it was started in 2008. Lol, we're like the American public, diverging into completely irrelevant topics hahaha

----------


## jj-

> Holy $#@! this thread has gotten 46,000 views and it was started in 2008. Lol, we're like the American public, diverging into completely irrelevant topics hahaha


Well, the creator got banned for "low-value posting", so efforts are being made to focus on more relevant things.

----------


## Kluge

No consideration to unban TheOne?

Did he really offend anyone here?

----------


## octojofo

> FIJI Water is water from an artesian aquifer, bottled at the source in Fiji. By definition, artesian water comes from a natural chamber called an aquifer found deep within the earth, protected by layers of clay and rock. There is no opening, not even a porthole to the surface. As a result, the water never comes into contact with the air, protecting it from environmental pollutants and other contamination. Of the top ten bottled waters sold in the United States, FIJI Water is the only water originating from an artesian source. .


Good stuff! I knew some, but not all of that.

I _did_ know that since Fukishima radiation is raining down all over the northern hemisphere, I was looking for water sourced in the lower half of the planet! Add to that, the fact that it is protected from radioactive fallout, being an underground source, seems to me a no-brainer. 

Many bottled waters are not from springs as one might assume, but are filtered municipal water sources (often reservoirs.) Many, if not all of these, are subject to radioactive fallout. Brands such as Aquafina or Dasani (Pepsi and Coke owned respectively) and most of Nestle's offerings, all qualify. If it is packaged as "purified" or "drinking water," chances are it came from a municipal water supply. (recommended reading: http://www.ewg.org/reports/BottledWa...-Investigation )

Most people don't realize that even _before_ the Fukishima disaster _(still ongoing- generally getting worse each passing month)_ the northern hemisphere had more than _twice_ the background radiation of the southern hemisphere. This presumed due to Chernoble (20 years ago) and Fukishima was _eventually_ disclosed as _hundreds of times_ a bigger radiation disaster than Chernoble. 

Of course you'd never know it in the US where we are in a complete media blackout concerning this event. Our media is disgusting. In Europe the public was warned away from green leafy veggies, dairy, and open standing water (such as open reservoirs) as potable water sources. Where were _OUR_ warnings where the fallout is estimated at _twice_ as severe as Europe's?

BTW, I think it's _hilarious_ that this thread is this long, but I am _not_ going to read it all, so I apologize if these points have been brought up already!

----------


## TheGrinch

So I finally broke down and tried Fiji water, despite my constant (jokingly) berating of my ex-girlfriend for being an elitist, too good for normal spring/purified water.

At first taste, it reminded me alot of some natural springs I've gotten water from, where it almost tastes thick because of being chocked full of minerals... But taste-wise I didn't think it was close to as good as those natural springs, or even some bottled spring waters. It tastes very earthy, which isn't exactly what I look for in a water.

In conclusion, probably better for you than many waters, but probably not worth what you have to pay to drink it on a regular basis for your daily water intake.

----------


## Athan

I don't drink it regularly, but I like the taste as I grew up drinking well water. It isn't "earthy" for me, it tastes like water I used to drink when I was younger and I still enjoy the taste over bottled water.

----------


## Carehn

Just thought it was time to bump the fiji water thread.

----------


## QuickZ06

> Just thought it was time to bump the fiji water thread.


In the words of Denzel Washington (Training Day)

"Damn, i'm thirsty"

----------


## sailingaway

The other day I read this article about how Fiji water is about the only one allowed by the military govt to use that aquifer while Fijians are reduced to dysentary through being forced to polluted water sources....I wonder if enough people will stop drinking it to make the price go down? Because I think the price is the main reason it is popular. 

At least, I like crystal geyser better.

But, honestly, Ron eats McDonalds when he's on the road.  I expect he drinks whatever water they give him....

----------


## Carehn

> But, honestly, Ron eats McDonalds when he's on the road.  I expect he drinks whatever water they give him....


Next you'll be telling me Ron shops at wallmart. Don't tell me this for I would loose respect for the man. JK

----------


## QuickZ06

> The other day I read this article about how Fiji water is about the only one allowed by the military govt to use that aquifer while Fijians are reduced to dysentary through being forced to polluted water sources....I wonder if enough people will stop drinking it to make the price go down? Because I think the price is the main reason it is popular. 
> 
> At least, I like crystal geyser better.
> 
> But, honestly, Ron eats McDonalds when he's on the road.  I expect he drinks whatever water they give him....


Get your own source, reverse osmosis water purifier.

----------


## devil21

First time Ive looked at this thread.  I like tap water ok for drinking and feel silly buying water just because its not from the tap.  I guess Fiji water has more H20 molecules than tap water does.

----------


## sailingaway

> First time Ive looked at this thread.  I like tap water ok for drinking and feel silly buying water just because its not from the tap.  I guess Fiji water has more H20 molecules than tap water does.


bottled water is more portable.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> First time Ive looked at this thread.  I like tap water ok for drinking and feel silly buying water just because its not from the tap.  I guess Fiji water has more H20 molecules than tap water does.


More water molecules?

----------


## dannno

> First time Ive looked at this thread.  I like tap water ok for drinking and feel silly buying water just because its not from the tap.  I guess Fiji water has more H20 molecules than tap water does.


Not all tap waster is =

----------


## dannno

> More water molecules?


I think it's a reference to the film Idiocracy..




> Welcome to Carl's Jr. Would you like to try our EXTRA BIG ASS TACO? Now with more MOLECULES!

----------


## andrew1229649

Looks interesting, never heard of it though. I usually drink Deer Park Natural Spring Water http://www.deerparkwater.com/#/home

----------


## devil21

> Not all tap waster is =


This is true but investing in a $140 3 stage reverse osmosis system renders all tap water = and is much more economical over the long run than buying bottled water, which is usually just tap water run through an RO system anyway.  Plus you can reuse bottles and cut down your trash output while be able to store clean, pure water for a SHTF scenario (like if you happened to be in NJ this week) and never worry about contaminated tap water or empty store shelves.

----------


## JK/SEA

interesting thread started by THE ONE.....now BANNED. One of the bigger threads in here too. interesting.

----------


## Kluge

When I first joined, I had threads I posted in set to automatically email me when there's a response.

Oops. 
-K

----------


## Danke

> When I first joined, I had threads I posted in set to automatically email me when there's a response.
> 
> Oops. 
> -K


Don't you have diapers to change now?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> interesting thread started by THE ONE.....now BANNED. One of the bigger threads in here too. interesting.


Unban The One.

In fact, the day after election day, I would be in favor of an across the board unbanning of every user banned in the past. All the way back to 2007.

----------


## Danke

> Unban The One.


Unban The One.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Unban The One.


no mercy..we must have order!..

----------


## 2young2vote

You know, I've been seeing and reading this thread for almost 5 years now and I still don't know what its about.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You know, I've been seeing and reading this thread for almost 5 years now and I still don't know what its about.





> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water. That is my favorite bottled water also. I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly. I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now


Not much more to know, I think.

----------


## anaconda

Costco's Kirkland drinking water is now reverse osmosis. Which removes fluoride and chlorine.

----------


## Kregisen

> Costco's Kirkland drinking water is now reverse osmosis. Which removes fluoride and chlorine.


And it's cheap!

----------


## The One



----------


## MelissaWV

Welcome back, The One...

...and welcome back, my most unfortunate grammatical error.

----------


## green73

Only three banned members on the first page. Maybe I've been too hard on the mods.

----------


## The One

> Welcome back, The One...
> 
> ...and welcome back, my most unfortunate grammatical error.



Ha...forgot that was even there.  As I'm pretty sure I'm on probation, I've removed it in an effort to avoid drawing negative attention to myself.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Ron Paul drinks Fiji water.



Ron Paul drinks Ozarka water.



Ron Paul drinks Aquafina water.



Ron Paul drinks Poland Spring water.



Ron Paul drinks...water.  He has no brand loyalty, because it's frickin' water.

----------


## Danke

> Unban The One.





> Unban The One.


The One is unbanned.  Come back The One, come back. Last post 6-19-2013

----------


## The One

> The One is unbanned.  Come back The One, come back. Last post 6-19-2013



Hi there.

----------


## amy31416

> Hi there.


HOLY DOG POOP! IT'S "THE ONE!"

I might stay up five minutes later to see if anyone else responds to his return.

Now, if yongrel, snapplellama and sailingaway return--my head will genuinely explode.

----------


## acptulsa

> Hi there.


Hi.

You ever going to freaking tell us what this thread's about?

----------


## The One

> Hi.
> 
> You ever going to freaking tell us what this thread's about?



Originally, nothing.  Currently, a source of pride.

----------


## amy31416

> Originally, nothing.  Currently, a source of pride.


The One??!!!

----------


## The One

Might as well give this a little bump as long as I'm here...

----------


## amy31416

The One is back!

----------


## Cleaner44

This is...

The Greatest Water Thread Ever!

----------


## The One

Going for 100K...

----------


## Danke

I no longer believe you are The One.

----------


## The One

And Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeyiii
will always bump youuuuuuuhuuhuuuuuu

----------


## The One



----------


## RonPaulwillWin

Glad I'm on the first page of this epic post, there's a revolution out there, Glad to be part of it!

----------


## The One



----------


## RAC

I was out of town at a trade show when I first tried Fiji.  We could expense food, so I thought I would try it.  It was more expensive, so I never bought it on my own.  The bottle I got was terrible.  It had a bad taste or residue or something.  It seemed like the crap you'd get in a dollar store.  Maybe I just got a bad batch, but never went back to it anyway.  Plus I got fired from that job, so no more expense account.

I guess the same could happen with any food.  If you get a bad one the first time out, you might think they all taste like that.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> I was out of town at a trade show when I first tried Fiji.  We could expense food, so I thought I would try it.  It was more expensive, so I never bought it on my own.  The bottle I got was terrible.  It had a bad taste or residue or something.  It seemed like the crap you'd get in a dollar store.  Maybe I just got a bad batch, but never went back to it anyway.  Plus I got fired from that job, so no more expense account.
> 
> I guess the same could happen with any food.  If you get a bad one the first time out, you might think they all taste like that.


FIJI water is great, until they transport it to the states in the filthy bilge tanks of ships.

----------


## Danke

> 


Holy $#@!.  I thought " The One" was dead.

----------


## The One

> Holly $#@!.  I thought " The One" was dead.

----------


## The One



----------


## CrissyNY

> HOLY DOG POOP! IT'S "THE ONE!"
> 
> I might stay up five minutes later to see if anyone else responds to his return.
> 
> Now, if yongrel, snapplellama and sailingaway return--my head will genuinely explode.


<3 amy

----------


## Anti Federalist

> <3 amy


No kidding.

----------


## The One

No Trump...only bump.

----------


## The One

I'd like to take a moment to bump this thread.  Bump.  Okay...carry on.

----------


## The One

Long time no bump.

----------


## The One

Insomnia bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

Getting in the shower bump. Does this bump count if I don't shower in Fiji water?

----------


## The One

> Getting in the shower bump. Does this bump count if I don't shower in Fiji water?



Help conserve water...shower with a friend.

----------


## Danke



----------


## The One

Coughing bump.

----------


## Danke

> Coughing bump.


Are you getting a physical right now?

----------


## Origanalist

> Help conserve water...shower with a friend.


I actually used that line a couple times.

----------


## MelissaCato

Nice refreshing glass of Fuji water in my hands. Ha

----------


## Danke

> Nice refreshing glass of Fuji water in my hands. Ha


Share with some farmer's pigs.  Is Fuji water from Mt. Fuji?

----------


## MelissaCato

$#@!.

----------


## angelatc

> Coughing bump.


The One is Hillary?

----------


## Danke

> The One is Hillary?


Obama is The One, Hillary is number two.

----------


## The One

Medical episode bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

Bojangles at the airport had a slot for Fiji water but they were sold out and stuck Nestle in it's place. O_o

----------


## Suzanimal

> Help conserve water...shower with a friend.


I used to shower with Mr Animal until I caught him peeing on me. That was just nasty.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> *Bojangles* at the airport had a slot for Fiji water but they were sold out and stuck Nestle in it's place. O_o


That's racist!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I used to shower with Mr Animal until I caught him peeing on me. That was just nasty.


Prude.

----------


## Danke

> I used to shower with Mr Animal until I caught him peeing on me. That was just nasty.


Madonna on the David Letterman show said she pees in the shower and that it's a good thing to do.  Maybe Mr. animal saw that episode.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Prude.


I'm not a prude but getting pissed on isn't one of my kinks.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Madonna on the David Letterman show said she pees in the shower and that it's a good thing to do.  Maybe Mr. animal saw that episode.


I dunno. It was before we got married and I still won't let him in the shower. I let him watch, though. 

Madonna's nasty, too.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's racist!


I thought 3.99 for a small bottle of Fiji water was a little steep.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I have some Fiji water. 

Good stuff.

Not near as good as the spring water we used to get out of the mountain back home, though.

----------


## Danke

> It was before we got married...


Umm, ....

I guess the exotic nature of northern man has some appeal on southern women.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Umm, ....
> 
> I guess the exotic nature of northern man has some appeal on southern women.


He wouldn't break up with me and now he won't give me a divorce. I can't get rid of his ass. He like super gonorrhea, he just won't go away.

----------


## The One

One day this thread will reach 100,000 views, and my life will be complete.  Until then, I must bump.

----------


## Jesse James

so.... what's the best water?

----------


## The One

Because I'm a RPFs star, I can do anything.  Bump threads by the pussy...I can do anything.

----------


## euphemia

I drink tap water from a Fiji bottle.  Does that count?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I drink tap water from a Fiji bottle.  Does that count?


I would count it but it's not my thread. I fill water bottles with wine for when I cut the grass.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Because I'm a RPFs star, I can do anything.  Bump threads by the pussy...I can do anything.


I think that's against forum guidelines.

----------


## The One

Wikibump.

----------


## The One

> No kidding.





> <3 amy



I never understood these posts until today.  She was a sweetheart.

----------


## The One

Yuuuuge BUMP.

----------


## The One

Dankebump.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm drinking a bottle of _Morning Fresh_ water. I got a case for free at the Asian Market because I spent more than $50.00. I didn't really want it but the cashiers yell at you until you take it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm drinking a bottle of _Morning Fresh_ water. I got a case for free at the Asian Market because I spent more than $50.00. I didn't really want it but the cashiers yell at you until you take it.


Are the cashiers Chinese or Korean or other? Chinese are the yelliest asians in my experience, but Koreans are pretty yelly too. Japanese folks tend to be very quiet except when they're doing kata.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Are the cashiers Chinese or Korean or other? Chinese are the yelliest asians in my experience, but Koreans are pretty yelly too. Japanese folks tend to be very quiet except when they're doing kata.


I don't ask. I'm a little bit scared of them. I have to admit, they're the fastest damn cashiers I've ever seen. They can have you scanned and bagged before you manage to get out your wallet AND they sell a lot of produce - those women know all the codes by heart. They're true professionals. The weird thing is, they all wear disposable rubber gloves and change them between customers. I've never seen that before. o_O

----------


## Danke

> I don't ask. I'm a little bit scared of them. I have to admit, they're the fastest damn cashiers I've ever seen. They can have you scanned and bagged before you manage to get out your wallet AND they sell a lot of produce - those women know all the codes by heart. They're true professionals. The weird thing is, they all wear disposable rubber gloves and change them between customers. I've never seen that before. o_O


They probably only do that when you are around.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm drinking a bottle of _Morning Fresh_ water. I got a case for free at the Asian Market because I spent more than $50.00. I didn't really want it but the cashiers yell at you until you take it.


Next time tell them you would rather have some vagazzle kits instead .

----------


## The One

> I'm drinking a bottle of _Morning Fresh_ water. I got a case for free at the Asian Market because I spent more than $50.00. I didn't really want it but the cashiers yell at you until you take it.



Morning Fresh sounds more like a feminine hygiene product than a bottled water.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Morning Fresh sounds more like a feminine hygiene product than a bottled water.


It does but it tasted like plain water. 

My son asked my elderly neighbor for a water and she gave him a bottle of Nestle. He says that's gross water. He considers himself a water connoisseur. He used to drink FIji until I bought the water cooler. Now he drinks faucet water. He says my Primo water doesn't have any "flavor". O_o It didn't think water was suppose to have "flavor". He also likes sweet tea.

----------


## TheCount

> I don't ask. I'm a little bit scared of them. I have to admit, they're the fastest damn cashiers I've ever seen. They can have you scanned and bagged before you manage to get out your wallet AND they sell a lot of produce - those women know all the codes by heart. They're true professionals. The weird thing is, they all wear disposable rubber gloves and change them between customers. I've never seen that before. o_O


Next time, hand them the money or card two-handed by holding it in one hand and have the other hand at your wrist.  Like this:


If suddenly they act super nice to you, they're Korean.  Seriously, you can get fantastic treatment just by doing tiny cultural things.  (The farther the off hand is away from the money, the less polite you're being)

----------


## TheTexan

> so.... what's the best water?


Tap water because its good for your teeth

----------


## Danke

> Tap water because its good for your teeth


It is good for your teeth, but it shrinks your balls.

----------


## TheTexan

> It is good for your teeth, but it shrinks your balls.


All the government research say that fluoridation has no side effects.  Source?

----------


## The Northbreather

> It is good for your teeth, but it shrinks your balls.


Zima prevents Zika

----------


## The One

Oh precious Fiji water thread...let me wrap you around me like a warm blanket.  One day, we will reach 100,000 in accordance with the prophecy.

----------


## Suzanimal

Fiji water is on sale at CVS next week.

----------


## The Northbreather

> Oh precious Fiji water thread...let me wrap you around me like a warm blanket.  One day, we will reach 100,000 in accordance with the prophecy.

----------


## Jamesiv1

100K go for the gold bump.

----------


## Danke

> Fiji water is on sale at CVS next week.


I will gladly pay you on Tuesday for some Fiji water today.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I will gladly pay you on Tuesday for some Fiji water today.


I don't have any. I bought a big ass case of Kroger water and a box of Franzia. Maybe you can sip on that until I get to CVS for Fiji water and Wet-n-Wild nail polish gift sets next week. I have some ECBs I earned buying tampons.

----------


## The One



----------


## Suzanimal

I scoured the net and couldn't find one pic of Hillary Clinton drinking Fiji water.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> I scoured the net and couldn't find one pic of Hillary Clinton drinking Fiji water.


Fiji water is to pure for Hillary Clinton.  She is more of a Whitewater gal.

----------


## Danke

> I scoured the net and couldn't find one pic of Hillary Clinton drinking Fiji water.


You can find one of Obama.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Fiji water is to pure for Hillary Clinton.  She is more of a Whitewater gal.


Oh, snap!

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

> You can find one of Obama.


I didn't see him drinking it. I think he just had his pic made with it...Poser.



Trump doesn't drink it, either. It seems he has his own water. It's the greatest. You're gonna love it if it doesn't give you diarrhea.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> It does but it tasted like plain water. 
> 
> My son asked my elderly neighbor for a water and she gave him a bottle of Nestle. He says that's gross water. He considers himself a water connoisseur. He used to drink FIji until I bought the water cooler. Now he drinks faucet water. He says my Primo water doesn't have any "flavor". O_o It didn't think water was suppose to have "flavor". He also likes sweet tea.


Nestle is what always goes on sale here . There is a big plant at Lafayette , Tenn . I think .

----------


## Suzanimal

The _sale_ price at CVS this Sunday ends up being a dollar a bottle. What is in Fiji water that makes it so expensive? I can get a 5 gal refill of Primo water at Walmart for 1.68 AND when I stick it on my cooler, I have hot and cold water on demand.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I scoured the net and couldn't find one pic of Hillary Clinton drinking Fiji water.


Thanks to those e-mails, we now know she prefers to drink breast milk and semen. Color me shocked, I would've never guessed semen was part of a Hillary beverage.

----------


## The One

Election bump.

----------


## The One

When you drink, it's important to hydrate.

----------


## devil21

> The _sale_ price at CVS this Sunday ends up being a dollar a bottle. What is in Fiji water that makes it so expensive? I can get a 5 gal refill of Primo water at Walmart for 1.68 AND when I stick it on my cooler, I have hot and cold water on demand.


IIRC Fiji is one of the few bottled waters that doesn't have fluoride added to it after the purification process.  Most bottled waters still have it added.  That Walmart water probably still has fluoride.

----------


## Suzanimal

> IIRC Fiji is one of the few bottled waters that doesn't have fluoride added to it after the purification process.  Most bottled waters still have it added.


Primo doesn't have it either. I have a water cooler/heater and buy in 5 gal jugs.




> No - Primo Water does NOT contain fluoride. Fluoride can cause mottling (discoloration) of teeth for infants (www.online-family-doctor.com) and can accelerate osteoporosis (loss of bone mass) for older adults (www.health-science.com/fluoride_toxicity.html). Primo Water has chosen not to put fluoride in our water to better serve all of our consumers.

----------


## devil21

That's good and definitely surprising.  I'd still submit it for testing if I drank it exclusively though.

----------


## The One

I recommend these fine threads for your additional viewing pleasure:


Similar Threads
Matt Collins drinks Fiji Water
By Esoteric in forum Open Discussion
Replies: 14
Last Post: 11-26-2011, 07:22 PM
Matt Collins drinks Fiji Water
By Esoteric in forum Ron Paul Forum
Replies: 11
Last Post: 11-26-2011, 09:51 AM
Teh Collins drinks Fiji water
By Matt Collins in forum Hot Topics
Replies: 0
Last Post: 11-06-2011, 12:15 PM
Rand Paul drinks Fiji water?
By The One in forum U.S. Political News
Replies: 4
Last Post: 11-04-2010, 10:28 AM
How much does Ron Paul love Fiji water?
By The One in forum Open Discussion
Replies: 12
Last Post: 03-05-2009, 07:37 PM

----------


## The One

Time for an election night Fiji water nightcap.

----------


## The One

Tomorrow is a day for giving thanks.  I am thankful for Fiji water, the Fiji water thread, the 93,440 views, and the proximity to 100,000.  I am not thankful for any other waters or any other fluid-related threads.

I'm also thankful that Danke is only a person I occasionally encounter on the internet and not someone I'm forced to tolerate in my real life.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm thankful I don't have to buy Fiji water because even with the ecb deal at CVS, it's cheaper to drink wine. I wish I knew everyone here, irl. I bet we could have a blast together. Mostly, I'm thankful for the Fiji water thread, though. I didn't even care what kind of water Ron Paul preferred until I stumbled into this thread.

----------


## Suzu

I got the chance to try Fiji water a while back when I found it for a deeply discounted price. It's really good. If I could afford to drink it all the time, I sure would. It's the best bottled water I've ever had.

----------


## Jim Casey

I still just reuse my Fiji water bottle, and its not the cause of shrinkage, despite what trutherbots say on twitter.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Tomorrow is a day for giving thanks.  I am thankful for Fiji water, the Fiji water thread, the 93,440 views, and the proximity to 100,000.  I am not thankful for any other waters or any other fluid-related threads.
> 
> I'm also thankful that Danke is only a person I occasionally encounter on the internet and not someone I'm forced to tolerate in my real life.


93,841

Maybe you should @tag all the members so they click on this thread. You could get your views up faster that way but it's kind of cheating. Not sure if you're above that, just an idea. I'm not known for my good ideas, btw.

----------


## The One

> 93,841
> 
> Maybe you should @tag all the members so they click on this thread. You could get your views up faster that way but it's kind of cheating. Not sure if you're above that, just an idea. I'm not known for my good ideas, btw.


I've never really been a quickie guy.  I prefer to allow things to play out slowly...savoring every moment along the way...letting the intensity build...until eventually reaching climax, presenting my "oh" face, and exclaiming 100,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## The One

Baby bump.

----------


## William Tell

Had some Fiji water.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've never really been a quickie guy.  I prefer to allow things to play out slowly...savoring every moment along the way...letting the intensity build...until eventually reaching climax, presenting my "oh" face, and exclaiming 100,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think I need a cigarette and a bottle of Fiji water.

----------


## William Tell

Fiji truck photo bombs Fox https://youtu.be/VnIJIptBP18?t=52

----------


## Suzanimal

I saw Fiji water at the grocery store and didn't think of this thread. I was too busy wondering what's in Fiji water that makes it so expensive. Heck, I bet it costs pretty close (per oz) to Goldschlager and that has gold in it. It's definitely more expensive than Franzia and Winking Owl.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I saw Fiji water at the grocery store and didn't think of this thread. I was too busy wondering what's in Fiji water that makes it so expensive. Heck, I bet it costs pretty close (per oz) to Goldschlager and that has gold in it. It's definitely more expensive than Franzia and Winking Owl.


I had a sample of it once. Not any better than filtered tap water, IMHO. The only reason the price it so high is people are intrigued by the whole imported from Fiji schtick. Perrier is imported from France and it's still cheaper than Fiji, IIRC. :P

----------


## Suzanimal

That's not Fiji....




>

----------


## jllundqu

Fiji is also my fav H20...

All Hail Fiji.  When Liberty Reigns Supreme In This Land, Fiji Will Flow Through The Streets.

----------


## The One

> Fiji is also my fav H20...
> 
> All Hail Fiji.  When Liberty Reigns Supreme In This Land, Fiji Will Flow Through The Streets.


In accordance with the prophecy.

----------


## The One

Obama tapped my water.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Obama tapped my water.


Obviously. That's why Ron drinks Fiji.

----------


## Suzu

> I saw Fiji water at the grocery store and didn't think of this thread. I was too busy wondering what's in Fiji water that makes it so expensive. Heck, I bet it costs pretty close (per oz) to Goldschlager and that has gold in it. It's definitely more expensive than Franzia and Winking Owl.


It's the best-tasting water out there. I've bought it at steep discounts on occasion when it turns up at one of the local damaged freight outlets. If I could afford to drink it exclusively, I would.

----------


## The One



----------


## The One

100,000

----------


## Suzanimal

TOOT TOOT!!!

i HAD CABERNET AT DINNER AND THEN I WENT TO MY RENECK BAR AND HAD SOME MERLOT MIXED WITH CAB (IT WAS THE END OF THE BOTTLE).

----------


## TheTexan

> I just saw RP on Cspan taking a swig from a bottle of Fiji water.  That is my favorite bottled water also.  I'm beginning to think there's nothing about this man I don't agree with.
> 
> I'm sorry....I know this was pointless and silly.  I'm laid up sick, and I'm a little bored right now.


OMG Trump drinks Fiji water too!

----------


## The One

> OMG Trump drinks Fiji water too!



Dude...nice find.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Dude...nice find.


TRUMP > CHEAP MERLOT/CABERNET MIXED TOGETHER IN A REDNECK BAR 

IT'S AT LEAST AS GOOD AS FIJI...HURUMPH

----------


## angelatc

> It's the best-tasting water out there. I've bought it at steep discounts on occasion when it turns up at one of the local damaged freight outlets. If I could afford to drink it exclusively, I would.


I don't doubt you, but I just can't imagine bottled water having any taste.

----------


## TheTexan

> I don't doubt you, but I just can't imagine bottled water having any taste.


I believe it's the rectangular shape of the Fiji bottle that makes it taste so great.

----------


## devil21

Seems like a good time to bump this thread.  I've been meaning to pick up some Fiji water.  Never know when it'll come in handy.

----------


## Suzanimal

My Primo water cooler died last week.  I'm drinking a Kroger water right now. I'm trying to decide if I want to replace my Primo or just buy water bottles. Mr Animal wants me to buy a new cooler. He says it's worth 150.00 not to have to hear about how fluoride is making me dumb and messing up my thyroid. I probably will but I have to wait until after Mother's Day. The cheapo told me it could be a Mother's Day gift.  I don't want a water cooler for Mother's Day.

----------


## jllundqu

> I don't doubt you, but I just can't imagine bottled water having any taste.


Agreed.  Thought I do loves me some Fiji water... it doesn't compare to when we take some glass bottles and fillup at our local mountain spring.

----------


## The One

I'm officially declaring May to be Water Responsibility Month.  Prepare.

----------


## Suzanimal

I bought some Aquafina today.

----------


## The One

//

----------


## Suzanimal

I was thinking about coffee and was wondering if Starbucks coffee was so expensive because they made it with Fiji water. Then I thought, nah, they'd advertise it but then I thought maybe they do make it with Fiji and Fiji asked them not to advertise it because their coffee tastes like ass and Fiji didn't want to be associated with overpriced ass coffee.

Just a theory.

----------


## The One

Weiner water bump...

----------


## Suzanimal

> The Latest: Fiji's leader disappointed by Trump decision
> 
> Fiji's prime minister, who will chair an annual climate summit in Germany in November, says he's deeply disappointed by President Donald Trump's decision to pull out of the Paris climate accord.
> 
> Voreqe Bainimarama says he tried to persuade Trump to stick with the agreement, as nations tackle "the greatest challenge our planet has ever faced."
> 
> Bainimarama says the decision is a grave disappointment for citizens of places like his Pacific island nation and U.S. coastal cities like New York and Miami that are vulnerable to climate change.
> 
> He says he will do all he can to continue to forge a grand coalition to accelerate the momentum that has built since the Paris agreement. He says he's convinced the U.S. government will eventually rejoin the effort.
> ...


http://www.newser.com/article/54cb45...-decision.html

----------


## The One

Just a little over 2,000 to go folks...then this long struggle will be over.  Stay with me.

----------


## The One

Rodent bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

You can build a greenhouse with your used water bottles. I would use Fiji if your neighborhood has covenants. That way, it won't look cheap.

----------


## The One

Time and pressure...

----------


## The One

Badly bleeding bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

I hope the 10,000th click wins something. A bottle of Fiji water, maybe?

----------


## William Tell

> I hope the *10,000*th click wins something. A bottle of Fiji water, maybe?


That bottle sailed long ago.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That bottle sailed long ago.


I thought we were getting to 10,000.

----------


## William Tell

> I thought we were getting to 10,000.

----------


## Suzanimal

Fiji bump. It's raining and since it's been raining a lot this summer, my yard looks like a jungle. Reminded me of Fiji.

----------


## The One

Independence bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

I noticed _The One_ online and realized I should've picked up water when I went to the grocery store. Dang, it.

----------


## Thakildis

I also love fiji water

----------


## The One

> I also love fiji water



I love that you made your 3rd RPFs post in the thread...and for an added bonus, it was on my birthday.  Welcome.

----------


## William Tell

> I love that you made your 3rd RPFs post in the thread...and for an added bonus, it was on my birthday.  Welcome.


 Did One turn Two?

----------


## The One

Spicy bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Drinking-Water

----------


## The One

298

----------


## The One

159

----------


## The One

100,000!!!!!!!!!!

I need a kleenex.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...513865-100-000!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suzu

> Fiji bump. It's raining and since it's been raining a lot this summer, my yard looks like a jungle. Reminded me of Fiji.


When were you there? I'd love to visit Fiji myself. Lifelong dream!

----------


## specsaregood

I know a guy that works for Fiji water, does distribution or marketing or something.  I've considering mentioning this thread to him and suggesting they give Dr. Paul a spokesman gig.

----------


## Suzu

> I don't doubt you, but I just can't imagine bottled water having any taste.


Your comment brings this scene to mind:

----------


## Danke

*Fiji urges "absolute dedication" to toughest climate target*http://news.trust.org/item/201710171...gw71a/?ref=yfp

----------


## The One

So this just happened...

----------


## devil21

^^^Bastard!  I wanted to beat you to your own thread lol.  

Trump drank it like a baby bottle.  Now I have mental image of Trump being one of those "adult baby" types that rolls around in a man sized crib in diapers.  

It screams "signal" though, seeing how the speech itself was a veiled admission that the petrodollar is now kaput.

----------


## Suzanimal

I stopped in the Kroger yesterday and noticed my Select 55 beer is cheaper than Fiji water.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went out to eat tonight and ordered a Diet Water and a Butt Light but I suspect the waiter brought me the full calorie water because I feel a little bloated.

----------


## Suzanimal

Thanks, NYT. 



Back in my day we called them water fountains.

----------


## MelissaCato

YeeeHawww !!!

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm drinking tap water. It smells like my pool but I didn't feel like dealing with bottled water cases at the grocery store.

I might have a glass of wine when Mr A finally wanders in.

----------


## MelissaCato

Trump drinking Fiji Waters ... That is just too cute !!!

----------


## Suzanimal

Since I went back to work I've been mostly drinking tap water and Patron.

I figure the Patron is sterilizing the tap water. It's science.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I said I would never bump the Fiji water thread again after 100,000 views, and I am a man of my word.


Fiji Water girl photobombs the Golden Globes...




Apparently, Jamie Lee Curtis was pissed about being photobombed and ranted about it on Instagram. She said she knew why the girl was there and didn't appreciate being used for advertising. If she knew why the girl was there then why did she stop for a photo?



Figi girl is suing Fiji and they're suing her back. Didn't care enough to find out the whole story but you can Google it. 





Donald Trump drinks Fiji water, too. Looks like it's hot. Maybe he left it in his car.

----------


## Danke

c0fe637b06d02d42af9992b2ac1ba02c.jpg

----------


## oyarde

I agree with Jamie Lee . She intentionally moved away to the side for a photo to avoid two products that she does not wish to advertise for and the girl slid into the photo . I would not want my photo taken with a DNC sign .

----------


## Suzu

I've come to the conclusion that Fiji water has great healing properties. Sunday I developed a very bad bladder infection. My feet and ankles swelled up so much that I had a very difficult time donning a pair of compression socks. Monday I had an appointment in a nearby town (15 miles away) and I took the opportunity to also shop at the local discount grocery (Shetler's) where I found 1.5-liter bottles of Fiji water on sale for $2.09 each. I bought two of them, just because I love this water so much. 

I was out of the house for a total of five hours, during which time I had to visit a restroom three times due to my ailment. The frequent bathroom visits continued until midnight. Between returning from the trip and going to bed last night, I drank one of the bottles of Fiji water. By 6:00 this morning, the infection was completely cleared. The swelling of my feet was gone, too. Now I am wishing I had bought more of those bottles.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I wonder if Ron Paul is still drinking Fiji water.

----------


## The One

Hello old friends!

----------


## dannno

> I've come to the conclusion that Fiji water has great healing properties. Sunday I developed a very bad bladder infection. My feet and ankles swelled up so much that I had a very difficult time donning a pair of compression socks. Monday I had an appointment in a nearby town (15 miles away) and I took the opportunity to also shop at the local discount grocery (Shetler's) where I found 1.5-liter bottles of Fiji water on sale for $2.09 each. I bought two of them, just because I love this water so much. 
> 
> I was out of the house for a total of five hours, during which time I had to visit a restroom three times due to my ailment. The frequent bathroom visits continued until midnight. Between returning from the trip and going to bed last night, I drank one of the bottles of Fiji water. By 6:00 this morning, the infection was completely cleared. The swelling of my feet was gone, too. Now I am wishing I had bought more of those bottles.


I have heard that as well.

----------

